# WWE just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

"Talent is not sexually transmitted" LMAO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

*LETS GOOOOO!!!! "Talent is not sexually transmitted!" The Bellas can hold that :lose for life!!!!


THIS is the AJ I've been wanting to see since June!!! The drive is back, the shoots are back, and The Queen is back. BELIEVE THAT!*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

She said enough in the one-liner that she threw out.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Good, enough of her annoying voice. I rather listen to screeching nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

That was good shit, short and sweet. I didn't see the Twins (and the other no talent cunt hanger on from that shit show) doing a dosy-doe then.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Is it just me or AJ looked so much hotter after her match? Dayum. :banderas


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

So is AJ only entertaining when she 'shoots'? Lame. Looking forward to see how overated this moment becomes.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



PunkShoot said:


> Anybody else see her reaction?, they cut the mic and put on the music right after she was about to go Pipe Bomb on the bella twins.
> 
> Fuck that shit wwe


Are you talking about the promo after the match? If so then I disagree she had lowered the mic (infact i think she dropped it) before the music even came on. Also by the Bella twins reaction is seemed scripted, otherwise i think they would of been more caught off guard or surprised by it.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

The best part was not giving the Bella's a mic.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Love when she goes Punk on her character.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

yup she was amazing


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

'Twas thinking the same thing. Great minds think alike I guess.

Might as well get this in before this thread turns into a cesspool.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

The little weirdo is back... without the Divas Title. :mark:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Talking about the Bellas when she's been with 5 men on screen. Let's not bring up off screen :ti


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Pipebomb? One liner about the Bella's sleeping with Bryan/Cena to try and get talent? Surely it's a contradicting statement considering she's bedding Punk who has more talent than her.


----------



## Davion McCool (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

I was thinking just the same thing. This is the awesome AJ that fought her way to the top. Passion and composure on the mic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Line didn't really make sense, to be honest. It's hardly like she's Bret Hart herself.

From what I've seen the Bellas are just as talented in the ring as AJ.


----------



## ABailey115 (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

"Talent is not sexually transmitted."


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Were actually going to get paige/aj vs Bellas.:mark::mark:


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



islesfan13 said:


> Were actually going to get paige/aj vs Bellas.:mark::mark:


I honestly thought that was where this was leading to. I'm all for Frienemies vs. Bellas.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Pretty boring if you ask me.


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Slient Alarm said:


> Line didn't really make sense, to be honest. It's hardly like she's Bret Hart herself.
> 
> From what I've seen the Bellas are just as talented in the ring as AJ.


This. Plus she's also bedding CM Punk, another "big star" of the WWE when he was around. Highly contradicting statement imo.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

shot straight with the "sexually transmitted" line. loved it!

glad she's still getting crowd reactions too. =)


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Créole Heat said:


> Talking about the Bellas when she's been with 5 men on screen :ti


Including the 2 men she referenced :aryalol

I do like this AJ it's the AJ I was a fan of but giving AJ's past with them they shouldn't have gone that route for the pipebomb.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



tommo010 said:


> Including the 2 men she referenced :aryalol
> 
> I do like this AJ it's the AJ I was a fan of but giving AJ's past with them they shouldn't have gone that route for the pipebomb.


Implying WWE actually uses logic. C'mon now.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


>


as much as we don't agree on our views, this GIF is absolutely hilarious. :lmao


----------



## im_THAT_legend (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

They aren't going to give her a chance to speak her mind, she'll go cm punk on the wwe's ass


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Good, enough of her annoying voice. I rather listen to screeching nails on a chalkboard.


:genius:agree:


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Sadly it doesn't erase her irrelevance for...however long its been.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

This was entirely scripted. People don't actually believe AJ made this up on the fly do they? WWE are building a feud of Paige and AJ vs the Bellas, Paige basically gave it away at comic on


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I find it less likely that they cut her off and more likely that they were rushing past the divas seeing as they already had their five minutes of screentime. It was a nice little jab of a line, AJ didn't really need to say much else.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



islesfan13 said:


> This was entirely scripted. People don't actually believe AJ made this up on the fly do they? WWE are building a feud of Paige and AJ vs the Bellas, Paige basically gave it away at comic on


Just wish Paige would get time on Raw <_<


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Créole Heat said:


> Talking about the Bellas when she's been with 5 men on screen. Let's not bring up off screen :ti


dddd, right? Not to mention the fact she wouldn't have even made it in the wrestling industry without the assistance of Jay Lethal.

I can appreciate the writers trying to insert more heat into this angle, but if this doesn't make AJ look like a huge hypocrite :ti However, I am interested in how the twins will retaliate.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



islesfan13 said:


> Were actually going to get paige/aj vs Bellas.:mark::mark:


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

if i wanted to be horrifically one sided like everyone else in the thread.

aj had talent before she was bangin' punk, or even involved in the skank storyline. the bellas, however, never had the same talent despite being in the company significantly longer.

:draper2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CasualUKFan said:


> This. Plus she's also bedding CM Punk, another "big star" of the WWE when he was around. Highly contradicting statement imo.


Plus she's been with Cena, Kane, Ziggler, Bryan. Kayfabe-wise obviously.

So not exactly the most well thought out line by creative.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Nikki was more the highlight for me, AJ said she was more of a woman than both of them put together and Nikki just looked down at her big tits and put her arms out to the side.

Dunno if anyone else noticed that lol


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CasualUKFan said:


> This. Plus she's also bedding CM Punk, another "big star" of the WWE when he was around. Highly contradicting statement imo.


AJ was already a top diva before going out with Punk.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

nikki looked to busy looking at her titts


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Créole Heat said:


> Talking about the Bellas when she's been with 5 men *on screen*. Let's not bring up off screen :ti


thats the important part buddy

she was scripted by her boss to do that

the bellas especially nikki slept her way to the top do we need to talk about how the bellas blew johnny ace:agree:


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> Just wish Paige would get time on Raw <_<


Shes will probably save the day on an upcoming raw where the BEllas ambush AJ. Todays match was to start the feud and show the Bellas are back together.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

'Pipebomb' has less of an impact when you are Vince's favourite in the division.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Just got home from work, any sing of Sting today?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Doesn't matter. She got her point across anyways haha. Finally she has something she can work with after that Paige feud. I've missed this side of her.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

All I know is Vince has made a mockery of the Divas division by letting either of the no talent Bellas get their hands on the title. I liked it much better when women who actually knew how to _wrestle_ were given a shot at the belt and not someone who has big tits and is screwing the face of the company.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*

Tweener AJ and Tweener Paige vs Heel Nikki and whatever Brie is.

It's beyond obvious.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

This is the AJ Lee I love and know. Good job on this pipebomb. The fire is back and the passion is in full force.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



p862011 said:


> thats the important part buddy
> 
> she was scripted by her boss to do that
> 
> the bellas especially nikki slept her way to the top do we need to talk about how the bellas blew johnny ace:agree:


Let's talk about how AJ fucked Jay Lethal for lessons and then went ghost on him once she got signed by WWE :melo


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



p862011 said:


> thats the important part buddy
> 
> she was scripted by her boss to do that
> 
> the bellas especially nikki slept her way to the top do we need to talk about how the bellas blew johnny ace:agree:


Yes, actually. Do enlighten us about the amount of time you've spent backstage and the fact that you've kept in close contact with Brie and Nikki during the course of their entire careers and thus have inside information about their sexual lives that the public doesn't know about.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

One step closer to team PaigeJ


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Didn't I already see AJ bury the Bellas on the mic before? :draper2

That was her last relevant promo so is that all she has in her arsenal to rouse up interest? And since when does one line become a pipebomb promo?


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Goddess AJ. I hope they keep giving her a mic. Can't wait to read all the butthurt too.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Goddess AJ. I hope they keep giving her a mic. Can't wait to read all the butthurt too.



Oh the butthurt will flow like wine


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Oakue said:


> Tweener AJ and Tweener Paige vs Heel Nikki and whatever Brie is.
> 
> It's beyond obvious.


Honestly it better happen. The fans want it, Paige and AJ want it as Paige said on her q n a and I am sure the Bellas would want it. If the wwe only plans on having one divas storyline until TD'd starts in January then this needs to be done. Paige cant be held off raw to many times not whens shes gaining very good momentum. This feud could put Paige over for good.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Créole Heat said:


> Let's talk about how AJ fucked Jay Lethal for lessons and then went ghost on him once she got signed by WWE :melo


Did you stalk them that you know the when, where, and why they broke up?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



A-C-P said:


> One step closer to team PaigeJ


If they let both just rip into the "divas" and talk about being real women wrestlers then you have to wonder if McMahon was suddenly replaced by Heyman or HHH. Love to see them just be given free reign to do what needs to be done when they team up.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



islesfan13 said:


> Honestly it better happen. *The fans want it*, Paige and AJ want it as Paige said on her q n a and I am sure the Bellas would want it. If the wwe only plans on having one divas storyline until TD'd starts in January then this needs to be done. Paige cant be held off raw to many times not whens shes gaining very good momentum. This feud could put Paige over for good.


Nope. 

Paige gets reactions on her own. Pairing her with AJ now will either kill them or give AJ an unwarranted rub.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nope.
> 
> Paige gets reactions on her own. Pairing her with AJ now will either kill them or give AJ an unwarranted rub.


:lol pretty much this.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nope.
> 
> Paige gets reactions on her own. Pairing her with AJ now will either kill them or give AJ an unwarranted rub.


If Paige is going to be doing wweapp and snapchat work when raw because the wwe only can do one divas feud a week then it has to be done. Her momentum and reactions are great but, she needs to be on raw.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

It was awful. :maury
Made even more hilarious by the fact everything she said to try and shame the Bellas is relevant to her as well.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

AJ comes across as a jealous whiner. Taking lessons from her husband.

Seriously, it seems like it's all she knows how to do in this feud. If she isn't in a program with someone she likes then it's just all shoot all the time.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



islesfan13 said:


> If Paige is going to be doing wweapp and snapchat work when raw because the wwe only can do one divas feud a week then it has to be done. Her momentum and reactions are great but, she needs to be on raw.


Paige will be on RAW. It's a cycle with the divas, some times they're relevant and some times they're not. It's like that with all of them.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

AJ showing her jealously again because she's old news and the Bella's are the future :ti

Calling them sluts when AJ has sucked off countless main event guys to get to the top :Jordan


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

That was pointless and embarrassing to watch.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

To be fair, I'll take it all back if the script leaks and someone actually wrote this garbage.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Goddess AJ. I hope they keep giving her a mic. Can't wait to read all the butthurt too.


Me too. The salt in this thread and this forum is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Oakue said:


> Did you stalk them that you know the when, where, and why they broke up?


Yep. Same way some of her marks stalked the Bellas and knew that they were blowing Johnny Ace ositivity


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

heh made me chuckle


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Me too. The salt in this thread and this forum is hilarious :lmao


It's not saltiness, it's just ironic as fuck considering she, too, married a MEer and clearly hasn't managed to sexually transmit his superior pipebomb skills.

Just a very generic, repetitive character.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

The whole company is a work, everything.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Shalashaska said:


> AJ showing her jealously again because she's old news and *the Bella's are the future* :ti
> 
> Calling them sluts when AJ has sucked off countless main event guys to get to the top :Jordan


They're in their 30s and have been here since 2008 right? Won't be around much longer then.
:kermit


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

i really hate this midget


----------



## Culebra75 (Feb 22, 2013)

She wasn't cut off, that was it after she said sexually transmitted. She dropped the mic and smirked


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Ironic considering AJ really isn't that talented.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

How to cut a pipebomb: Call opponent a whore and say you're better then them. Can't wait for Eva to cut this type of promo on Natalya so everyone can mark out :mark:

fpalm


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> It's not saltiness, it's just ironic as fuck considering she, too, married a MEer and clearly hasn't managed to sexually transmit his superior pipebomb skills.
> 
> Just a very generic, repetitive character.


Would you like some french fries with your salt?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Negs on deck for everyone :Hall


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Nah it was a work, set up for her tagging with Paige.

Guess she won't be using the GTS anytime soon then.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



obby said:


> To be fair, I'll take it all back if the script leaks and someone actually wrote this garbage.


Obviously somebody wrote it... 

Dat RAW ending though, what the fuck just happened.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Créole Heat said:


> Talking about the Bellas when she's been with 5 men on screen. Let's not bring up off screen :ti


Good to see that the irony was not lost on all...


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

AJ proofed once more again why she is the GOAT diva on the Mic, beautiful work by her; just beautiful! This is the AJ I have been wanting to see for so long, not the one I had been seeing since I started watching again.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nope.
> 
> *Paige gets reactions on her own.* Pairing her with AJ now will either kill them or give AJ an unwarranted rub.


you could hear a rat piss on cotton during Paige's face title run:maury

it was'nt till aj returned that paige got any sort of reaction


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

AJ is a talented wrestler. Don;t see how anyone think other wise opinion or not.

As for her on screen romances it was for tv off screen we don't know how she is off screen but she is married so seem legit to say she don't sleep around.

AJ is over with the crowd have been before Punk.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

:lol

Some of you actually think Vince McMahon, Stephanie McMahon, and Triple H after shitting all over her last night by cutting her match to 20 seconds gave AJ Lee of all people an open microphone and said say whatever you want, go ahead and shoot on live television? 

Everything right down to facial expression is scripted. Come on now. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Oh boy, now instead of AJ marks vs Paige marks, it's going to be Paige marks with AJ marks vs Bella Twins marks. This is going to be fun.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



islesfan13 said:


> If Paige is going to be doing wweapp and snapchat work when raw because the wwe only can do one divas feud a week then it has to be done. Her momentum and reactions are great but, she needs to be on raw.


I'm glad Paige wasn't on this Raw worst booked Raw this year and that takes some doing considering how bad some of the product was pre Authority.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



tommo010 said:


> I'm glad Paige wasn't on this Raw worst booked Raw this year and that takes some doing considering how bad some of the product was pre Authority.


That ending made it actually seem like they have chimps in the back somewhere with typewriters and one somehow broke into the production truck...


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



p862011 said:


> you could hear a rat piss on cotton during Paige's face title run:maury
> 
> it was'nt till aj returned that paige got any sort of reaction


I'm obviously referring to the past month without AJ. So spare me the paige face title run bullshit you keep regurgitating. 

I could hear a rat piss during AJ's segments from the past month alone. ut


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Would you like some french fries with your salt?


With an enlightening response, too bad it doesn't prove that AJ isn't trash when it comes to her pathetic little 'pipebombs'. :kermit

The only divas I give two shits about are Naomi and Natalya.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

She's right. Talent is not sexually transmitted. and Brie and Nikki have more talent in their little fingers than April Jeanette Punk has in her entire 70 pound body.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

How cute. April taking after her hubby Phillip.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CM12Punk said:


> Oh boy, now instead of AJ marks vs Paige marks, it's going to be Paige marks with AJ marks vs Bella Twins marks. This is going to be fun.


If this feud happens, the diva threads are gonna be crazy.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Felt weird that she stopped after the one liner. Seemed like she would go on but it wasn't the case. AJ rocks!!

BTW she's getting hotter by the day wow.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> She's right. Talent is not sexually transmitted. and Brie and Nikki have more talent in their little fingers than April Jeanette Punk has in her entire 70 pound body.


Really? I dont hate the Bellas but they are not as talented as AJ is. AJ is the better wrestler and speak better on the mic she has carried the division for 2 years.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



XDarkholmeX said:


> Would you like some french fries with your salt?


Sure. Wait a second while I watch this match real quick.






They done yet? :


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Some of ya'll are bitter over a scripted promo? Throwing out personal attacks on AJ? :lmao No diva gets marks so emotional like AJ opcorn

P.S. The promo wasn't hypocritical or ironic because AJ was a KAYFABE "slut". You guys call yourselves "smarks" fpalm.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Why is AJ Lee so unlikeable? She sounds like such a bitch which is ironic seeing as she was calling the Bellas those things. Does she have a medical condition that causes her to have her periods 24/7?

She doesn't even know the mere basics of playing a Character. I guess she's supposed to be a face but nothing she does seems face-like, she's completely lost, her body-language, mannerisms, promo content, everything. Easily the worst talker on the whole roster and completely impossible for anybody that isn't horny for her to get behind her. Based on how awful she is I wouldn't be surprised if the 1000 relationship angles were a rib to her RL backstage activities, it's certainly not her talent that keeps her on TV, that's for sure. Talk about overpushed and overexposed.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Pipe-firecrackers from A.J.? 
Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

"Two Bellas aren't even half the woman that I am."

_Bitch_, you still wear a training bra.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Some of ya'll are bitter over a scripted promo? Throwing out personal attacks on AJ? :lmao No diva gets marks so emotional like AJ opcorn
> 
> P.S. The promo wasn't hypocritical or ironic because AJ was a KAYFABE "slut". You guys call yourselves "smarks" fpalm.


lol, she dissed them for presumably using their bodies to get ahead. Doesn't matter if it was kayfabe or real life. She did the same thing herself. Oh, and April's own closet isn't void of skeletons, either.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

To hell with the entire Divas Division.

Face AJ comes off as extremely unlikable.

Tweener(?) Paige is hard for me to get into.

The Bellas are the Bellas.

Instead of pushing someone like Naomi (who's probably the only diva capable of radiating any form of likability on-screen), or Alicia Fox (who's proven she can very grow into an extremely charismatic heel), we're stuck with these four.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Some of ya'll are bitter over a scripted promo? Throwing out personal attacks on AJ?


Really is pathetic isn't it. Joining this forum has been a real eye opener as to how ridiculous this fanbase can be. 

Still, no diva invokes the emotions of casuals and smarks like AJ Lee, and everyone has an opinion on AJ Lee. :cena3


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> Sure. Wait a second while I watch this match real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the find opcorn


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



LoveHateWWE said:


> P.S. The promo wasn't hypocritical or ironic because AJ was a KAYFABE "slut". You guys call yourselves "smarks" fpalm.







:hmm:


----------



## LoveHateWWE (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Créole Heat said:


> lol, she dissed them for presumably using their bodies to get ahead. Doesn't matter if it was kayfabe or real life. She did the same thing herself. Oh, and April's own closet isn't void of skeletons, either.


It's FAKE! Scripted! Why are we talking about skeletons and sex numbers? When Rock called Lana a "soviet streetwalker" and said she "loved the meat packing district" he didn't mean it either, it was FAKE! Y'all are more upset than the Bellas are :lmao



Callisto said:


> :hmm:


Should I pull up shoots of people saying the Bellas are/were "sluts"? I won't because guess what? I don't give a crap about how many people AJ or Bellas have boned. Some of you guys are so lame, you really know how to take the fun out of wrestling don't you?


----------



## Madness18 (Jul 10, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Callisto said:


> :hmm:


Like we should trust this fat, bitter cow. Just saying.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Funny coming from AJ, who's storyline for like 2 years was her going from man to man, kissing them and stalking them. SHe's a bigger slut than any Bella twin.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



SovereignVA said:


> To hell with the entire Divas Division.
> 
> Face AJ comes off as extremely unlikable.
> 
> ...


Fucking tragic, ain't it?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Callisto said:


> :hmm:


They ain't bout that life. LOLS. I can't believe we brought real skeletons now. 

Back to kayfab: if she's a face, she's the worst face that I've ever had to listen to in my life. The crowd didn't even react to that promo. It was near crickets. We're suppose to feel sorry for AJ. I don't. I'm actually cool with Nikki throwing her into a wall if we're being real here.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



kariverson said:


> Felt weird that she stopped after the one liner. Seemed like she would go on but it wasn't the case. AJ rocks!!
> 
> *BTW she's getting hotter by the day wow*.


Puberty kicking in finally.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

i'm pretty sure, this is setting up for a AJ & Paige tag team. I am willing to bet money on it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



kingbunny said:


> i'm pretty sure, this is setting up for a AJ & Paige tag team. I am willing to bet money on it.


Likely and a terrible idea. They lack chemistry as opponents and partners.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



K4L318 said:


> They ain't bout that life. LOLS. I can't believe we brought real skeletons now.
> 
> Back to kayfab: if she's a face, she's the worst face that I've ever had to listen to in my life. The crowd didn't even react to that promo. It was near crickets. We're suppose to feel sorry for AJ. I don't. I'm actually cool with Nikki throwing her into a wall if we're being real here.


Nobody reacted to the Bella's entrance or win either, let's try to be balanced and fair about things. These arguments about how good something is translating into how much the crowd is into it, doesn't work with the divas. 99% of the audience do not care about any of it, irrespective of how good or bad it is.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Awesome pipe bomb from aj. Was really hoping she would bring out
or introduce paige in some way.

Maybe setting-up for nxt monday????


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



SovereignVA said:


> Instead of pushing someone like Naomi (who's probably the only diva capable of radiating any form of likability on-screen), or Alicia Fox (who's proven she can very grow into an extremely charismatic heel), we're stuck with these four.





Bigg Hoss said:


> Fucking tragic, ain't it?


Are we talking about the same Naomi who has no character, does nothing but spots, and put on a botchfest live on PPV last night? 

kay


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Are we talking about the same Naomi who has no character, does nothing but spots, and put on a botchfest live on PPV last night?
> 
> kay


And she's totally going to get better/develop more of a character by never being showcased/allowed to perform? (and her spots still got cheered, thank you very much) 

And Alicia Fox, Emma, Summer, Layla...every other diva is getting fucked over these 4 and has been for the past year plus. Even Paige is being cut down now, as well.


----------



## trademarklas (Jul 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I thought AJ was great tonight! Once she came out with the mic I was hoping she would have another infamous promo just like the Pipebomb Shell. Although it was short, it was oh so very sweet. No doubt the best female on the mic in the WWE.

"Talent isn't sexually transmitted." :banderas


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Are we talking about the same Naomi who has no character, does nothing but spots, and put on a botchfest live on PPV last night?
> 
> kay


Apparently so. I can't even think of one good thing about her.

And no, I don't like her ass.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Apparently so. I can't even think of one good thing about her.
> 
> And no, I don't like her ass.


*hands over a shield* you'll need this... almost as bad as saying fake tits aren't all that around these forums. 

I really don't get the Naomi support. She can't do a move crisply, hasn't done anything to show a character when she does have time in the ring, and she has probably the second worst move in history. First goes to the stink face and surprise, both involve an ass.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Diva marks complaining about divas sucking when WWE's division has centered around the same stale ass character with the same exact promos as a heel as a face and has failed to utilize any other talent unless they're used to be buried by her.

Oh, but she's cute, so unlike Cena she gets a pass. :lel God, I can't, I literally am unable to discuss divas because the mindset surrounding them is ridiculous.



Kabraxal said:


> *hands over a shield* you'll need this... almost as bad as saying fake tits aren't all that around these forums.
> 
> I really don't get the Naomi support. She can't do a move crisply, hasn't done anything to show a character when she does have time in the ring, and she has probably the second worst move in history. First goes to the stink face and surprise, both involve an ass.


>Ignores all other moves she has in her arsenal
>Ignores the fact WWE has given her ass-related finishers, which is no fault of hers


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Are we talking about the same Naomi who has no character, does nothing but spots, and put on a botchfest live on PPV last night?
> 
> kay


Yeah, that Naomi.

Few of the divas have character. The Bellas' defining personality trait kayfabe-wise is that they're twins. AJ, who I'll admit after two years of being overexposed has the most character, is either suppose to be crazy or an unlikable parody of CM Punk. And Paige is a parody of the crazy portion of AJ's character. None of these are over with the crowd so that point is irrelevant.

Matches are made of spots, and those spots cause a reaction mid-match which is the most important thing. So drop that argument. Especially considering AJ's never been able to do that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Diva marks complaining about divas sucking when WWE's division has centered around the same stale ass character with the same exact promos as a heel as a face and has failed to utilize any other talent unless they're used to be buried by her.
> 
> Oh, but she's cute, so unlike Cena she gets a pass. :lel God, I can't, I literally am unable to discuss divas because the mindset surrounding them is ridiculous.


The same woman that was thrown random losses every week and then a random win on PPV with no real story or mic time? You mean the woman that had been a prop until the last week? Please.. at least come up with an actually valid point.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



SovereignVA said:


> Yeah, that Naomi.
> 
> Few of the divas have character. The Bellas' defining personality trait kayfabe-wise is that they're twins. AJ, who I'll admit after two years of being overexposed has the most character, is either suppose to be crazy or an unlikable parody of CM Punk. And Paige is a parody of the crazy portion of AJ's character. None of these are over with the crowd so that point is irrelevant.
> 
> Matches are made of spots, and those spots cause a reaction mid-match which is the most important thing. So drop that argument. Especially considering AJ's never been able to do that.


:clap

Got nothing else to add, this post is flawless.



Kabraxal said:


> The same woman that was thrown random losses every week and then a random win on PPV with no real story or mic time? You mean the woman that had been a prop until the last week? Please.. at least come up with an actually valid point.


:what


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Naomi marks fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Naomi marks fpalm


What an amazing argument.

Fuck, diva marks are impossible to converse with. :ti


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> :clap
> 
> Got nothing else to add, this post is flawless.
> 
> ...


You were slamming AJ when her run was dominated by lazy random booking where she was given no time to actually talk or wrestle and think you actually made some grand proclamation of truth... get called out, then follow with a gif. I'd love for the AJ haters to actually bring up valid points that aren't so easily refuted by simple facts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> You were slamming AJ when her run was dominated by lazy random booking where she was given no time to actually talk or wrestle and think you actually made some grand proclamation of truth... get called out, then follow with a gif. I'd love for the AJ haters to actually bring up valid points that aren't so easily refuted by simple facts.


She's been given more promo time this past RAW than all other divas minus Paige have had combined damn near this entire year.

The divas division is fucked, keeping AJ with a repetitive gimmick and very heelish/generic promos (ain't she supposed to be a face?) is benefiting NO ONE, not her and damn sure not anyone else working with her.

I'm not an 'AJ hater' so you can cut out that defensive crap, I'm sick of WWE's booking of their divas and I'm sick of them being faulted for it and AJ being praised as the only one with talent when in actuality she's the only one with half decent booking.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What an amazing argument.
> 
> Fuck, diva marks are impossible to converse with. :ti


I'm staying out of it. I just gave my opinion and that's it.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



derelict stranger said:


> "Talent is not sexually transmitted" LMAO


That was a brilliant line.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

No wonder why im starting to really dig aj..I get it now!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> She's been given more promo time this past RAW than all other divas minus Paige have had combined damn near this entire year.
> 
> The divas division is fucked, keeping AJ with a repetitive gimmick and very heelish/generic promos (ain't she supposed to be a face?) is benefiting NO ONE, not her and damn sure not anyone else working with her.
> 
> I'm not an 'AJ hater' so you can caught out that defensive crap, I'm sick of WWE's booking of their divas and I'm sick of them being faulted for it and AJ being praised as the only one with talent when in actuality she's the only one with half decent booking.


Except most AJ marks have been just as hard on the booking as anyone else for the division overall and many of us are huge fans of other women like Paige, Natty, Summer, Emma, Charlotte, Bayley, and Sasha. If you were actually paying attention last night, you'd have realised almost all AJ marks were praising Paige the most out of any of the women despite the shit booking of her own match. 

So please, tell us how the AJ marks are so single minded despite all the proof otherwise. I see more AJ "marks" talking about the need for a stronger division and about other women than almost any other women's fanbase on this forum.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

It was a damn good line, I will say that much. A damn good line.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I liked the Les-bi-honest line, myself.


----------



## Tank Truck (Oct 6, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

My reactions when AJ said it, :lowry:wade


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

*Funny how the same haters and trolls complaining about AJ half assing are the first ones bitching when she comes out guns blazing. Stay salty ositivity*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> Except most AJ marks have been just as hard on the booking as anyone else for the division overall and many of us are huge fans of other women like Paige, Natty, Summer, Emma, Charlotte, Bayley, and Sasha. If you were actually paying attention last night, you'd have realised almost all AJ marks were praising Paige the most out of any of the women despite the shit booking of her own match.
> 
> So please, tell us how the AJ marks are so single minded despite all the proof otherwise. I see more AJ "marks" talking about the need for a stronger division and about other women than almost any other women's fanbase on this forum.


I don't really care what you or other AJ marks think, I really do not.

What I care about is the mistreatment of the divas on the roster, all of them, and the fact we have to be subjugated to AJ's tired act for literally two years now and expected to see it as ultimate positive for the division is ridiculous. 

And I'm not going to take your broad, inaccurate statements with a lick of truth to them. The fact that every other AJ mark in this thread, yourself included, is trying to write off non-marks of her and calling us 'salty' because we didn't like her little 'pipebomb' just further proves my point and exposes more of the problem with how the diva division is handled.




Hawkke said:


> It was a damn good line, I will say that much. A damn good line.


It was, because it's just as true for her as it is for the Bellas.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

This goes back to my perception theory. 

Now I'm all for the back and fourth of a promo. That's how good promos are made. 

When it's one sided and the company tell the other to just stand there it buries an opposing figure. 

I'll say that WWE wrote for her to say tonight or didn't. It applies to her too. Which is why the promo was hollow. At what point does WWE actually allow them to shoot back and fourth. I've said it before and I'll say it again I want to see what Nikki and AJ do against each other on a mic. Because to be quite honest AJ's character relies on acting superior when she's not. She relies on being the exception of doing things the right way, when she's not. 

You were built up with every top guy :fact
You got over being put in stories with top guys and showing up in random PPVS as an official :fact
You were the RAW GM :fact
You fucked/married a guy you started mimicking ever since he put his pipe down on you :fact

You're not known for your wrestling. That's not your strength :fact

Scripted or not it'd be nice to see the back and fourth of a promo, that's how rivalries are built. But the personal slut shamming to crickets for most of your promo, that's never a good sign.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

What does that little girl have to give a pipe bomb about? She's been the most pushed diva in the last 5 years despite being 4 foot 5 and 80 lbs.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I don't really care what you or other AJ marks think, I really do not.
> 
> What I care about is the mistreatment of the divas on the roster, all of them, and the fact we have to be subjugated to AJ's tired act for literally two years now and expected to see it as ultimate positive for the division is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Sooooo... you hand wave the facts away to keep up your diatribe that has been proven false repeatedly. Gotcha. 



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Funny how the same haters and trolls complaining about AJ half assing are the first ones bitching when she comes out guns blazing. Stay salty ositivity*


And they still can't come up with good counterpoints.. it's the same tired bullshit over and over and over and over. According to the poster above, AJ "marks' like you and me only belittle the rest of the division in favour of AJ and don't in fact wish for better booking for the division overall so we have actual feuds with consistent storytelling. And shame to think your avatar is just a sneaky disguise to hide your ultimate agenda of praising AJ at the detriment to the division. Sasha is disappointed in you!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> Sooooo... you hand wave the facts away to keep up your diatribe that has been proven false repeatedly. Gotcha.


What the hell are you talking about? I said I don't care about what AJ marks think and said I want the division to be booked better.

Besides your worship of AJ and my dislike of her, there's literally no difference in what we want to see for these women; Better booking, so what the hell are you trying to argue?


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

The only thing AJ Lee has on her side is booking. It's not ability, it's not strength, it's booking. 

Give me what I want to see. See had this been Nikki vs AJ on the mic, the crowd gets more invested. Instead we're left w/ ohhh... and looking at the other at the "heels" staying quiet walking away. What kind of fucking promo is this? wrestling promos aren't like this. What that is, is a one sided shoot. When you're assigned to stand there and put them over.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

People say that AJ tries to mimick Punk... in some ways yes, but not really. CM Punk's promos never attempted to make the case that all of his opposition was useless and talentless, he asserted that he was the best.

If the entirety of the division consists of impotent Barbie dolls, beating them doesn't make AJ look that gallant or tough. AJ is great but situations like this do not do anyone any favors.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> Sooooo... you hand wave the facts away to keep up your diatribe that has been proven false repeatedly. Gotcha.
> 
> 
> 
> And they still can't come up with good counterpoints.. it's the same tired bullshit over and over and over and over. According to the poster above, AJ "marks' like you and me only belittle the rest of the division in favour of AJ and don't in fact wish for better booking for the division overall so we have actual feuds with consistent storytelling. And shame to think your avatar is just a sneaky disguise to hide your ultimate agenda of praising AJ at the detriment to the division. Sasha is disappointed in you!


I've just found her annoying since about 2011 and I didn't find her "pipebomb" all that impressive when she's guilty of doing the same shit. :draper2


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What the hell are you talking about? I said I don't care about what AJ marks think and said I want the division to be booked better.
> 
> Besides your worship of AJ and my dislike of her, there's literally no difference in what we want to see for these women; Better booking, so what the hell are you trying to argue?


I think we've had just about enough of your hand waving.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Hand waving? Is Cameron in this thread?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> And they still can't come up with good counterpoints.. it's the same tired bullshit over and over and over and over. According to the poster above, AJ "marks' like you and me only belittle the rest of the division in favour of AJ and don't in fact wish for better booking for the division overall so we have actual feuds with consistent storytelling. And shame to think your avatar is just a sneaky disguise to hide your ultimate agenda of praising AJ at the detriment to the division. Sasha is disappointed in you!


*Because I don't constantly bitch about Summer and Naomi being misused. Because I don't constantly bitch about the entire division consisting of jobbers. Because I don't constantly bitch about how poorly RAW Divas are treated compared to the NXT Divas. 

Yep, I guess they're right, all I care about is AJ :aj3*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Lou_Skunt said:


> I think we've had just about enough of your hand waving.


What does that even mean? Y'know what, never mind, I don't care.

The division is treated like trash anyways and someone like AJ who has become beyond stale is the face of it and their ain't NO reasoning when it comes to discussions of divas.

People are unable to admit the faults of their fav diva and shit on every other diva, and that goes for ALL people who mark super hard for a particular diva, not just AJ.

And lel @ these defensive marks arguing a point that was never made. No one said you only cared about AJ, I said that you give her all the credit and often times write off under utilized divas as being 'talentless' when they've been given next to 0 chance to shine, but like to glaze over all AJ's shortcomings.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Because I don't constantly bitch about Summer and Naomi being misused. Because I don't constantly bitch about the entire division consisting of jobbers. Because I don't constantly bitch about how poorly RAW Divas are treated compared to the NXT Divas.
> 
> Yep, I guess they're right, all I care about is AJ :aj3*


Division is a mess right now and its a real shame really. Its clear they are booking this crap day by day with no long term plans.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Because I don't constantly bitch about Summer and Naomi being misused. Because I don't constantly bitch about the entire division consisting of jobbers. Because I don't constantly bitch about how poorly RAW Divas are treated compared to the NXT Divas.
> 
> Yep, I guess they're right, all I care about is AJ :aj3*


That's what is pissing me off more than the AJ hate actually. Don't like her, fine... but go off on her fans for being single minded and letting their obsessive nature ignore the rest of the division? Fuck that bullshit. Considering the amount of discussions with these "obsessive" AJ and even Paige marks on the state of the division, NXT, past talent, and even non women's oriented topics it was just a stupid statement that needed to be called out. 

I mean, really... last night was the perfect example of the exact opposite of what some here are crying about. Almost every AJ mark here was praising Paige out of all the women the most and even Natty for trying their hardest to make that clusterfuck of a match work.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> People are unable to admit the faults of their fav diva and shit on every other diva, and that goes for ALL people who mark super hard for a particular diva, not just AJ.


Paige isn't good on the mic and she desperately needs to cement her gimmick lest she falls completely off the map. AJ is better as a heel because this "tweener" business doesn't really work for her. Obviously that isn't her fault, she's booked the way she's booked, but she could do a better job generating positive reactions aside from the initial pop and sparse chants, and she hasn't at this time. So it comes off as awkward and we end up confused on who we are supposed to cheer for. Sasha Banks needs to work on the timing and fluidity of her finisher because it takes too long.

It's not that we are "unable" to admit their faults. It's that we focus on their positives. I don't pick apart Ziggler's performances because he entertains me. I know he needs work in some areas. But he still does his job that makes me a fan of him. I'm not going to spend my time crapping on him when I like him.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> That's what is pissing me off more than the AJ hate actually. Don't like her, fine... but go off on her fans for being single minded and letting their obsessive nature ignore the rest of the division? Fuck that bullshit. Considering the amount of discussions with these "obsessive" AJ and even Paige marks on the state of the division, NXT, past talent, and even non women's oriented topics it was just a stupid statement that needed to be called out.
> 
> I mean, really... last night was the perfect example of the exact opposite of what some here are crying about. Almost every AJ mark here was praising Paige out of all the women the most and even Natty for trying their hardest to make that clusterfuck of a match work.


Paige gets best reaction out of every diva on the roster last night and the past couple of weeks. How does the wwe reward her? They give her a segment on the app and keep her off raw again. As long as their making money off her merchandise, what do they care. unbelievable, who books this sh!t. Bring back Russo please.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What does that even mean? Y'know what, never mind, I don't care.
> 
> The division is treated like trash anyways and someone like AJ who has become beyond stale is the face of it and their ain't NO reasoning when it comes to discussions of divas.
> 
> ...


This argument would work if the Bellas haven't been given chance after chance... or how Summer and Layla were given a little bit of time over the Fandango angle before it was dropped... or Paige making the most out of the bare minimum she has gotten... or how AJ has only actually gotten several chances on the mic and only a few long matches on the main shows and made it count as much as she could as well. 

So please, keep harping about how AJ is the only one to get any kind of a chance when she isn't even the owman or women the WWE has given the most chances and actual screen time. That's the problem... you have come up with this ridiculous argument that has no connection to reality and you are still trying to cling to it while demeaning the "AJ marks" for being so single minded. That's why you've been called out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Sasha Banks needs to work on the timing and fluidity of her finisher because it takes too long.


*I would like Sasha to lock on the Bank Statement :cole "OUTTA NOWHERE" sometimes so it isn't so telegraphed after the Backstabber.*


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> What does that even mean? Y'know what, never mind, I don't care.
> 
> The division is treated like trash anyways and someone like AJ who has become beyond stale is the face of it and their ain't NO reasoning when it comes to discussions of divas.
> 
> ...


you actually make a lot of sense. 

And that's my thing about perception. Here we have a gang up mentality on the Bellas. That's what goes on here. 

On this forum ganging up on the Bellas is the thing to do. Because the perception AJ is so superior to them. They are beneath the bottom rubber of her converses because she saids so. Because she no sells her feuds and her common schtick is to completely and this is whether she is heel or face, this is how repetitive she is. Her promos is about superiority. The girl that was knocked out by an NXT rookie twice, pinned by a total diva, and on one of the biggest PPVS beaten cleanly by 1 shot in record style. 

I'll admit I don't like how the Bellas are made to be this glamour, no hard work characters, character wise they never really write them serious. They never book them that way. But I'll admit that's something I don't like about them. But the perception here is what drives the conversation. 

The sheep say, Yes AJ, this is the AJ Lee I've been waiting for! Miss Pipebomb

but everyone outside of this forum sees it as what it is. Damn that's how far you fell off. In 2013 you trended on twitter. In 2013 that crowd was in your hands. 2014 you're a thought but really an afterthought. Perception.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *I would like Sasha to lock on the Bank Statement :cole "OUTTA NOWHERE" sometimes so it isn't so telegraphed after the Backstabber.*


I'd like more of an impact finisher... especially with the influx of submissions in the women's division. Also, love having more than one definitive move to end a match so the matches won't always be the same.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> This argument would work if the Bellas haven't been given chance after chance... or how Summer and Layla were given a little bit of time over the Fandango angle before it was dropped... or Paige making the most out of the bare minimum she has gotten... or how AJ has only actually gotten several chances on the mic and only a few long matches on the main shows and made it count as much as she could as well.
> 
> So please, keep harping about how AJ is the only one to get any kind of a chance when she isn't even the owman or women the WWE has given the most chances and actual screen time. That's the problem... you have come up with this ridiculous argument that has no connection to reality and you are still trying to cling to it while demeaning the "AJ marks" for being so single minded. That's why you've been called out.


AJ Lee has been showcased, promoted, and taken to the top of the division for literally two years. Nothing any of these women have been given is even comparable to that.

Like I give a shit about being 'called out'. AJ gets more handed to her than any other diva, she's seen as more talented, and it's unfair when compared to the very limited exposure other women get. There's literally nothing you can say to argue these points, none.



SalisburySuperkick said:


> Paige isn't good on the mic and she desperately needs to cement her gimmick lest she falls completely off the map. AJ is better as a heel because this "tweener" business doesn't really work for her. Obviously that isn't her fault, she's booked the way she's booked, but she could do a better job generating positive reactions aside from the initial pop and sparse chants, and she hasn't at this time. So it comes off as awkward and we end up confused on who we are supposed to cheer for. Sasha Banks needs to work on the timing and fluidity of her finisher because it takes too long.
> 
> It's not that we are "unable" to admit their faults. It's that we focus on their positives. I don't pick apart Ziggler's performances because he entertains me. I know he needs work in some areas. But he still does his job that makes me a fan of him. I'm not going to spend my time crapping on him when I like him.


Good for you, I wasn't addressing you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> And lel @ these defensive marks arguing a point that was never made. No one said you only cared about AJ, I said that you give her all the credit and often times write off under utilized divas as being 'talentless' when they've been given next to 0 chance to shine, but like to glaze over all AJ's shortcomings.


*Lol @ you bitching and moaning for absolutely no reason. I'm pretty sure I was the only non Bella mark pulling for Nikki when no one here gave a fuck about her as a floundering face getting stomped by the Authority every week. I knew she'd be a great heel if she carried over her natural personality. Funny how you say you don't care what we AJ marks think when you're constantly camping in an AJ thread and quoting us. If you don't care then just shut the hell up and get out ut*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *I would like Sasha to lock on the Bank Statement :cole "OUTTA NOWHERE" sometimes so it isn't so telegraphed after the Backstabber.*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> AJ Lee has been showcased, promoted, and taken to the top of the division for literally two years. Nothing any of these women have been given is even comparable to that.
> 
> Like I give a shit about being 'called out'. AJ gets more handed to her than any other diva, she's seen as more talented, and it's unfair when compared to the very limited exposure other women get. There's literally nothing you can say to argue these points, none.


:clap

It's been AJ Lee > everyone else in the Divas division lately. She basically buried the entire Divas roster last year and was booked to go every last one of them. Even Paige, who got better treatment than the rest of the crop, winds up dropping the belt back to AJ and was just booked at Survivor Series as a jobber. Same thing happened with AJ but at the very least, it was actually in a title match.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> Good for you, I wasn't addressing you.


You called out every AJ mark, and apparently I fit that bill.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

AJ clearly wasn't cut off... OP is just mad AJ didn't reflect more of his opinions on the Bella's back at him. He clearly thought she was supposed to make them cry damnit. Because The Bellas had no idea she was going to say that and were completely flabergasted... because wrestling is scripted unless someone says something that works with our agenda. Then it's 100% real damnit!

And agree with everyone else who says AJ saying that was ridiculous. She is married to a talented main-eventer (or recently retired main eventer) and has been linked to other wrestlers romantically... more than the Bellas I am pretty sure. But we hate The Bellas so we ignore that. 

But then again maybe it was kayfab... because in kayfab Brie is married to Daniel Bryan.. Nikki is neither married to or dating anyone. AJ has been romantically linked to Daniel Bryan, Kane, Ziggler, Cena, CM Punk and Hornswoggle. Yeah, that makes it not seem hypocritical. 

And on a final note. Why are the Bella's gold diggers for being involved with their rich wrestler boyfriends/husbands, even though they both became millionares on their own. But AJ Lee married a millionare husband... and it is soulmates finding each other. 

No, I don't think AJ is a gold digger either. I just am amazed so many don't realize the double standard so many on here have.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *Lol @ you bitching and moaning for absolutely no reason. I'm pretty sure I was the only non Bella mark pulling for Nikki when no one here gave a fuck about her as a floundering face getting stomped by the Authority every week. I knew she'd be a great heel if she carried over her natural personality. Funny how you say you don't care what we AJ marks think when you're constantly camping in an AJ thread and quoting us. If you don't care then just shut the hell up and get out ut*


You literally just said that you were the only non-Bella mark pulling for Nikki, further proving my point that people are very one-sided/limited in their support of divas.

I'm not 'constantly cmaping in an AJ thread'? This is what, the second AJ thread I've posted in in a span of 4 months? 

I can talk about whatever the fuck I want to, no matter how badly you want to police this ridiculous thread.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> AJ Lee has been showcased, promoted, and taken to the top of the division for literally two years. Nothing any of these women have been given is even comparable to that.
> 
> Like I give a shit about being 'called out'. AJ gets more handed to her than any other diva, she's seen as more talented, and it's unfair when compared to the very limited exposure other women get. There's literally nothing you can say to argue these points, none.


Soooo.. random matches with no story for most of the last two years suddenly is the push of a lifetime now? Her build with Kaitlynn and the first pipebomb were the only times she was actually given substantial though and time. Look at this year and... hmm, random tag matches, random women's cluster fuck at WM, loses in 1 minute the night after, regains three months later in another random match, shades of a story only to be dropped for short matches with almost no mic time, and then serving as a prop for the Bella drama before this last week when they just randomly flipped yet again. 

Let's compare that toooo... constant advertising on Raw/Smackdown?PPV for an hourly show built around you, that said hourly show, a huge angle that takes up huge segments including the main events of two raws, continually booked above the current champion (O right, it's AJ so that can't be the case here! Must have been a dream), and then a random turn for Brie... that may or may not turn into a feud for WM between the Bellas anyway. 

Funny, looks to me like the facts still are against you despite your constant protesting. Are you even going to try?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> You literally just said that you were the only non-Bella mark pulling for Nikki, further proving my point that people are very one-sided/limited in their support of divas.
> 
> I'm not 'constantly cmaping in an AJ thread'? This is what, the second AJ thread I've posted in in a span of 4 months?
> 
> I can talk about whatever the fuck I want to, no matter how badly you want to police this ridiculous thread.


*If you want to keep making irrational bullshit generalizations then I'm going to call you on it every single time. Soon as you stop saying ALL AJ marks in your delusional posts then you won't get checked. You swear up and down you don't care what AJ marks think, yet you're the main one bitching in an AJ thread :kobe? Get a fucking grip.*


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Some people seriously enjoyed her tonight? The last line was nothing more then what you'd hear some kids on the playground saying to each other thinking they are sounding cool. Why anyone has ever given her credit for being great on the mic I will never know. Her voice is annoying, and every single thing she says with a sarcastic tone to her voice in an attempt to make everything she says come across as funny, or with that much more meaning, and wow she says things like "hey you girls get by on your looks or by sleeping with people" oh my, where does she come up with this stuff?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Wow this thread was turned upside down pretty quick.

The truth is, AJ has been the most overrated diva in WWE since day 1. She's overrated on the mic, she's never been good in the ring, she looks like a horny geek and she's probably doing favor's backstage to get the spot she's in, just like everybody was claiming the Bellas were doing with Johnny Ace.

Thankfully she won't be in WWE much longer. She's going to want to move on with her life sooner or later, they all do.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> Soooo.. random matches with no story for most of the last two years suddenly is the push of a lifetime now? *Her build with Kaitlynn and the first pipebomb were the only times she was actually given substantial though and time.* Look at this year and... hmm, random tag matches, random women's cluster fuck at WM, loses in 1 minute the night after, regains three months later in another random match, shades of a story only to be dropped for short matches with almost no mic time, and then serving as a prop for the Bella drama before this last week when they just randomly flipped yet again.
> 
> Let's compare that toooo... constant advertising on Raw/Smackdown?PPV for an hourly show built around you, that said hourly show, a huge angle that takes up huge segments including the main events of two raws, continually booked above the current champion (O right, it's AJ so that can't be the case here! Must have been a dream), and then a random turn for Brie... that may or may not turn into a feud for WM between the Bellas anyway.
> 
> Funny, looks to me like the facts still are against you despite your constant protesting. Are you even going to try?


And those are STILL more than people like Alicia Fox and Emma have been given. Even being used as a 'prop' in the Bella feud (which in case you haven't noticed, has been dropped for Aj/Nikki) and constantly being in the title picture is better than what any other woman has been given.

You can fabricate this world in your mind where AJ is somehow NOT the best treated diva, but I'm not buying it, not for one second.



KINGPIN said:


> :clap
> 
> It's been AJ Lee > everyone else in the Divas division lately. She basically buried the entire Divas roster last year and was booked to go every last one of them. Even Paige, who got better treatment than the rest of the crop, winds up dropping the belt back to AJ and was just booked at Survivor Series as a jobber. Same thing happened with AJ but at the very least, it was actually in a title match.


That's my problem and people's inability to recognize that is my issue. It's not the fault of AJ's, it's the fault of WWE's incompetence. AJ is talented, she's a great seller, good mic worker (as a heel, terrible face tbh), and a decent in ring hand but you cannot and shouldn't revolve any company/division around one single person for so long when they've clearly stagnated. That's not entirely her fault, she's been kept on top for so long that she's probably running out of material/drive, but people's inability to recognize that keeping her on top like this has done great harm to any progress for the division and made it even more difficult for other divas to rise to the ranks is what bothers me.

You don't have to like Naomi, you don't have like Emma, you don't have to like Alicia Fox, but to write them off as talentless, to treat them as worth less than AJ, is my issue and the only reason I can see people rationalizing that idea that these women aren't deserving of a better spot is because they're completely ignoring the long term discrepancies in booking. These women haven't even been given a fair chance for you to even rightfully judge if they're shit or not (baring some of the extremely...untalented women but even they should be allowed to given leeway to progress).

WWE's deluded their division so much, degraded the quality so badly, that "hey, you're a whore" is considered a worthy and amazing promo.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> She's right. Talent is not sexually transmitted. and Brie and Nikki have more talent in their little fingers than April Jeanette Punk has in her entire 70 pound body.


You're right. Nikki is honestly better than AJ in the ring, but AJ is still ok in the ring. Pretty overrated tho.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> And those are STILL more than people like Alicia Fox and Emma have been given. Even being used as a 'prop' in the Bella feud (which in case you haven't noticed, has been dropped for Aj/Nikki) and constantly being in the title picture is better than what any other woman has been given.
> 
> You can fabricate this world in your mind where AJ is somehow NOT the best treated diva, but I'm not buying it, not for one second.
> 
> ...


Picks out one part of my post.. ignores the rest to continue the ranting that has no factual basis.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Man the divas bring out the worst in us. And yet also the best in us...WEIRD!!!!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> That's my problem and people's inability to recognize that is my issue. It's not the fault of AJ's, it's the fault of WWE's incompetence. AJ is talented, she's a great seller, good mic worker (as a heel, terrible face tbh), and a decent in ring hand but you cannot and shouldn't revolve any company/division around one single person for so long when they've clearly stagnated. That's not entirely her fault, she's been kept on top for so long that she's probably running out of material/drive, but people's inability to recognize that keeping her on top like this has done great harm to any progress for the division and made it even more difficult for other divas to rise to the ranks is what bothers me.
> 
> You don't have to like Naomi, you don't have like Emma, you don't have to like Alicia Fox, but to write them off as talentless, to treat them as worth less than AJ, is my issue and the only reason I can see people rationalizing that idea that these women aren't deserving of a better spot is because they're completely ignoring the long term discrepancies in booking. These women haven't even been given a fair chance for you to even rightfully judge if they're shit or not (baring some of the extremely...untalented women but even they should be allowed to given leeway to progress).
> 
> WWE's deluded their division so much, degraded the quality so badly, that "hey, you're a whore" is considered a worthy and amazing promo.


I remember that one of my first "heated debates" on this forum was with someone who told me that every single Diva, except AJ of courseangel), was the only Diva worth a damn, and that included NXT, too. Yeah, let's ignore how she just ran over every Diva last year and the early portion of this year with a steamroller and none of them were allowed to retaliate at all, just sit there and take it as she knocked 'em all over one at a time and ever since she's been back, she's never been out of title contention. How is a division supposed to have anything notable besides the one thing you're fixated on?

"Natalya? Meh, she's due for a match. Let's have her wrestle a Bunny!"
"Cameron? She has a skirt, right? That's her character!"
"Rosa Mendes? Show of hands, is there any unover lower midcarder we need to pair her up with?"
"Alicia Fox? What does the fox say? Nothing! Just make her Paige's lap dog!"
"Emma? Fuck her, I'm not wasting money on bubble liquid."

ut


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> I remember that one of my first "heated debates" on this forum was with someone who told me that every single Diva, except AJ of courseangel), was the only Diva worth a damn, and that included NXT, too. Yeah, let's ignore how she just ran over every Diva last year and the early portion of this year with a steamroller and none of them were allowed to retaliate at all, just sit there and take it as she knocked 'em all over one at a time and ever since she's been back, she's never been out of title contention. How is a division supposed to have anything notable besides the one thing you're fixated on?
> 
> "Natalya? Meh, she's due for a match. Let's have her wrestle a Bunny!"
> "Cameron? She has a skirt, right? That's her character!"
> ...


So losing almost as much as she won is steamrolling now. Interesting. Guess Jericho has been on a serious roll these past few years as well then!


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> So losing almost as much as she won is steamrolling now. Interesting. Guess Jericho has been on a serious roll these past few years as well then!


Let's not pretend that the 295 day title reign didn't happen. Pretty sure that has more significance over Naomi beating her on a throwaway RAW or two in the middle of it. :aj3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

*AJ was embarrassing tonight.*


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> I remember that one of my first "heated debates" on this forum was with someone who told me that every single Diva, except AJ of courseangel), was the only Diva worth a damn, and that included NXT, too. Yeah, let's ignore how she just ran over every Diva last year and the early portion of this year with a steamroller and none of them were allowed to retaliate at all, just sit there and take it as she knocked 'em all over one at a time and ever since she's been back, she's never been out of title contention. *How is a division supposed to have anything notable besides the one thing you're fixated on?*
> 
> "Natalya? Meh, she's due for a match. Let's have her wrestle a Bunny!"
> "Cameron? She has a skirt, right? That's her character!"
> ...


Exact-fucking-ly. And tonight was an example of this. Ya'll couldn't hand Nikki a mic, seriously?

And furthering this idea that AJ is some optimum, the ceiling of the current division, is just feeding into their negative booking and imho is holding her back as well.

Imagine how good a competitive AJ/Emma feud could have been. Didn't AJ leave Emma to get her ass beat and we just dropped it and never addressed it again.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> Let's not pretend that the 295 day title reign didn't happen. Pretty sure that has more significance over Naomi beating her on a throwaway RAW or two in the middle of it. :aj3


So losses are now part of steamrolling just because she held the belt for the year? 

This wouldn't be so sad if it wasn't an argument that had been destroyed months ago, but the fact you and BH blatantly ignore how the Bellas have been booked this year to continue your little diatribes telling everyone here what they need to know. I'd like to hear some new material for once.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> So losing almost as much as she won is steamrolling now. Interesting. Guess Jericho has been on a serious roll these past few years as well then!


*
AJ sure is steamrolling the competition with that 1.0 win ratio. Did you see her dominant performance tonight over the Bellas? :booklel Don't even bother. You're just going to get the same circular logicless posts about how wrong AJ is for cutting entertaining promos and burying the Divas Division by taking L's left and right :aj3*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> So losses are now part of steamrolling just because she held the belt for the year?
> 
> *This wouldn't be so sad if it wasn't an argument that had been destroyed months ago*, but the fact you and BH blatantly ignore how the Bellas have been booked this year to continue your little diatribes telling everyone here what they need to know. I'd like to hear some new material for once.


:bored

Surprise me. I can wait.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> AJ sure is steamrolling the competition with that 1.0 win ratio. Did you see her dominant performance tonight over the Bellas? :booklel Don't even bother. You're just going to get the same circular logicless posts about how wrong AJ is for cutting entertaining promos and burying the Divas Division by taking L's left and right :aj3*


And then the inevitable ignoring of counterpoints that clearly shows their "AJ has been booked like god!" is completely false. STill waiting for either of them to actually deal with the comparison of this years booking for AJ and the Bellas. Well, not really because I'd probably die old, grey, and shaking my cane at the computer screen impatiently.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bigg Hoss said:


> I'm not 'constantly cmaping in an AJ thread'? This is what, the second AJ thread I've posted in in a span of 4 months?
> 
> I can talk about whatever the fuck I want to, no matter how badly you want to police this ridiculous thread.


True. 

Funny how you were told this by someone who obsessively camped out in Paige threads for 8 months with trolling, pontificating, and derailing so much discussion. Now it's all forgotten because he's "cooled off" since she's not involved with Queen J anymore, and now wants to police all these threads. 



Spoiler: hypocrisy


























Bigg Hoss said:


> Imagine how good a competitive AJ/Emma feud could have been. Didn't AJ leave Emma to get her ass beat and we just dropped it and never addressed it again.


Can't have that. The segment was designed to put over AJ as some badass loner at the expense of making Emma look like a joke.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Can we all just agree that more divas matches need to end with an actual finish rather than roll ups or immediate tap outs all the time? That would also help the division.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> And then the inevitable ignoring of counterpoints that clearly shows their "AJ has been booked like god!" is completely false. STill waiting for either of them to actually deal with the comparison of this years booking for AJ and the Bellas. Well, not really because I'd probably die old, grey, and shaking my cane at the computer screen impatiently.


>295 day title reign
>3 title reigns
>Constant presence in the title picture

All you have to do is prove that anyone else on the roster has had better booking than that instead of pointlessly exploiting diction to fit your agenda and I'll shut up. So you proved she doesn't win every single match? Um, okay? :draper2


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Too bad for Cena that talent isn't sexually transmitted. Nikki could make him bearable. :lose


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> >295 day title reign
> >3 title reigns
> >Constant presence in the title picture
> 
> All you have to do is prove that anyone else on the roster has had better booking than that instead of pointlessly exploiting diction to fit your agenda and I'll shut up. So you proved she doesn't win every single match? Um, okay? :draper2


Even presence in the male title picture too.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I for 1 enjoyed ajs promo. Putting the bellaimbos in their place.
Im still hoping next monday or smackdown aj lee brings paige into the fold.

And we get a 2 on 2 feud.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> >295 day title reign
> >3 title reigns
> >Constant presence in the title picture
> 
> All you have to do is prove that anyone else on the roster has had better booking than that instead of pointlessly exploiting diction to fit your agenda and I'll shut up.


I do agree that AJ is the female :cena4, but she's also the only one capable and proven to "carry" the division. It's weird too, because you never know who can do that without giving them a shot, but because none of them (besides the Bellas the last few months, but the booking is laughable at best) are given the mic time needed or booking needed, they aren't awarded the opportunity to do that. It's like a vicious circle. Same stuff happens with Cena. He's always involved.

And by booking, I don't just mean wins/losses, but everything.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> >295 day title reign
> >3 title reigns
> >Constant presence in the title picture
> 
> All you have to do is prove that anyone else on the roster has had better booking than that instead of pointlessly exploiting diction to fit your agenda and I'll shut up.


Druing said reign she ate as many losses as victories... she was given very little mic time, very little in ring time, and was constantly belittled on commentary. Hmmmm, looking awfully like the standard women's booking to me. 

From earlier and conveniently ignored: Look at this year and... hmm, random tag matches, random women's cluster fuck at WM, loses in 1 minute the night after, regains three months later in another random match, shades of a story only to be dropped for short matches with almost no mic time, and then serving as a prop for another angle before this last week when they just randomly flipped yet again. 

Let's compare that toooo... constant advertising on Raw/Smackdown?PPV for an hourly show built around you, that said hourly show, a huge angle that takes up huge segments including the main events of two raws, continually booked above the current champion and then handed the title.

According to you, the second is AJ but surprise surprise surprise... the strongest booked women, are the Bellas. Whoops. Damn, the facts just didn't want to play along with you guys tonight did they?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> True.
> 
> Funny how you were told this by someone who obsessively camped out in Paige threads for 8 months with trolling, pontificating, and derailing so much discussion. Now it's all forgotten because he's "cooled off" now that she's not involved with Queen J and now wants to police all these threads. .


*Now find the post where I said "I don't care what Paige fans think." Oh wait, YOU CAN'T :delrio 








Yet another :lose on the board for Leonardo. Negged, btw.







*


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Kabraxal said:


> During said reign she ate as many losses as victories... she was given very little mic time, very little in ring time, and was constantly belittled on commentary. Hmmmm, looking awfully like the standard women's booking to me.


A damn near 300 day title reign ain't standard at all, especially when the people who win it are selective as hell. And at the end of the day, who cares? I guarantee you that if someone hated like Cena was WWE Champion for 295 days but he lost in-between his title bouts, he'd still get shit on and his irrelevant "win ratio" factor would be shot on sight.



Kabraxal said:


> From earlier and conveniently ignored: Look at this year and... hmm, random tag matches, random women's cluster fuck at WM, loses in 1 minute the night after, regains three months later in another random match, shades of a story only to be dropped for short matches with almost no mic time, and then serving as a prop for the Bella drama before this last week when they just randomly flipped yet again.


You act like bringing up the "random" element is supposed to be some kind of deterrent for what's been on my screen for the past months. So what? If everyone is subjected to "random" booking, then there would be no rhyme or reason to anything and AJ wouldn't be lucking out with all of these prominent storylines she's been getting lately. It can't be a coincidence that she's always in title contention and almost always in the eye of the storm if everything was just "random". You want random? How about being booked to wrestle a three minute match with no follow up the next show or even showing up on TV at all for weeks at a time? Proving that AJ Lee isn't eating off of golden plates =/= proving that she's eating off of paper plates like everyone else.



Kabraxal said:


> Let's compare that toooo... constant advertising on Raw/Smackdown?PPV for an hourly show built around you, that said hourly show, a huge angle that takes up huge segments including the main events of two raws, continually booked above the current champion and then handed the title.
> 
> According to you, the second is AJ but surprise surprise surprise... the strongest booked women, are the Bellas. Whoops. Damn, the facts just didn't want to play along with you guys tonight did they?


So The Bellas getting booked more favorably over AJ for a few months is supposed to erase 295 days? Nope. Not buying it.

Anyways, I'm just about done with you. I'm not up to wasting three hours bickering over this nonsense. This is why I barely discuss in Divas threads.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

This proves how divisive wwe divas are as figures in wwe and with their prospective
fan bases. Grown ass men [Really] fighting over a group of woman that are [Pretend] fighting.

Im done with the mark war thing. 
Where are the smelling salts?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Those non-title loses mean shit. They were mostly done on Smackdown and that's WWE's lazy way of building up title matches. The fact is she wins all her feuds whether she's a heel or face. Her booking has become way stronger since she's been a face and it will continue. 

Ya she lost her title quickly last night but she'll get her win back in a big way. Paige beat her at Summerslam but AJ ended that reign after a month and made her tap out at two consecutive PPVs so she looked super strong in the end.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I love how everyone who didn't like the promo is "butthurt" and shit. Maybe some people just didn't like her promo? :draper2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



KINGPIN said:


> A damn near 300 day title reign ain't standard at all, especially when the people who win it are selective as hell. And at the end of the day, who cares? I guarantee you that if someone hated like Cena was WWE Champion for 295 days but he lost in-between his title bouts, he'd still get shit on and his irrelevant "win ratio" factor would be shot on sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you are only going on the basis she held the title for 300 days... not how she was booked, or how much time and respect she was given, or how many losses and wins she had just.. "well she had the title damn it! Clearly that is better!". Guess we have to inform CM Punk that him being booked secondary to John Cena was all an illusion since he had the title for 400 days. 

Seriously, do you guys understand the principles of booking in a scripted wrestling program or do the kayfabe numbers just mean so much more to you? I get it, she held the belt for 300 days. That didn't stop the company from booking her like every other woman, belittling her on commentary, and giving her no thought during most of that reign. Compare that reign to this year for the Bellas and it still doesn't come close to the level of booking they have recieved. Outside of Payback 2013 and the pipebomb, you have absolutely no ammunition in this war to prove AJ was booked better than every other women. In fact, all the facts are resting on the side against you right now.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Slient Alarm said:


> Line didn't really make sense, to be honest. It's hardly like she's Bret Hart herself.
> 
> From what I've seen the Bellas are just as talented in the ring as AJ.


i think aj is slightly better. i've never seen either bella in a good match ever. i've seen aj in a couple at least. that's only in-ring. in promos and acting, she's light years ahead of both of those no talent fake reality show skanks.


----------



## nicfanz87 (Jun 28, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

So much hate for AJ opcorn


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I like how every diva thread turns into this.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Good, I wasn't trying to hear another overrated pipe bomb from her anyway, it's wasn't going to help the divas division.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I wonder if the divas themselves eves drop on our threads and
laugh their asses off. Most likely not. If they did they would.

With some eyes rolls here and there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



RAVEN said:


> I like how every diva thread turns into this.


When there were separate threads for each, it was less routine to be honest. Now every thread ends up in some kind of war, though the Paige/AJ "marks" have seemed to sign a truce lately. Now it's just pretty much the haters against the marks again.



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder if the divas themselves eves drop on our threads and
> laugh their asses off. Most likely not. If they did they would.
> 
> With some eyes rolls here and there.


I hope not... as much as we praise many of them, there is still way too much over sexualisation at points. And I'm not even going to say I'm innocent there... that would be a lie *clears throat*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



NastyYaffa said:


> I love how everyone who didn't like the promo is "butthurt" and shit. Maybe some people just didn't like her promo? :draper2


Exactly. Her last relevant promo was when she "buried" Total Divas and the Bellas. Now over a year later people get excited because she...wait for it...buried the Bellas again. Easy targets. How bout they let the Bellas respond. It would be so easy for them to bury her on the mic as well if they're allowed to. 

On another note, she hasn't had a good feud since Kaitlyn. Her feud with Nikki so far has been bad and it's mostly been AJ on commentary talking trash just like she did in her last feud. The crowd hasn't cared at all either. And was I the only one that noticed the rehash that happened last week?

2014 feud vs Nikki









2013 feud vs Kaitlyn









Need more variety with these feuds. Isn't AJ big enough where has some kind of creative input?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Exactly. Her last relevant promo was when she "buried" Total Divas and the Bellas. Now over a year later people get excited because she...wait for it...buried the Bellas again. Easy targets. How bout they let the Bellas respond. It would be so easy for them to bury her on the mic as well if they're allowed to.
> 
> On another note, she hasn't had a good feud since Kaitlyn. Her feud with Nikki so far has been bad and it's mostly been AJ on commentary talking trash just like she did in her last feud. The crowd hasn't cared at all either. And was I the only one that noticed the rehash that happened last week?
> 
> ...


If she was I think we would have seen longer matches with Paige and Kaitlynn not getting buried and forgotten til she said "fuck it I'm out". I miss Kaitlynn...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Proves how wwe goes to the same well multiple times.
And rehashes and rehashes.

Hows about a feud more about actual fighting. And wanting to bring down the hurt.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



NastyYaffa said:


> I love how everyone who didn't like the promo is "butthurt" and shit. Maybe some people just didn't like her promo? :draper2


Exactly, she had a one sentence promo in which she basically told two other divas they were sluts, and people on on here acting like she just cut the promo of the year or something. AJ could come out and fart into the mic and people on this forum would rave about how clever and great she is.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Billy8383 said:


> Exactly, she had a one sentence promo in which she basically told two other divas they were sluts, and people on on here acting like she just cut the promo of the year or something. AJ could come out and fart into the mic and people on this forum would rave about how clever and great she is.


greatest fart of all time bro. Greatest fart of all time. :mark:


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



The Regent Alien. said:


> I wonder if the divas themselves eves drop on our threads and
> laugh their asses off. Most likely not. If they did they would.
> 
> With some eyes rolls here and there.


If they did I'm betting Paige has a restraining order on you :jordan


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

If talent can be transmitted sexually, Brie Bella should be the best female wrestler in the world right now. so AJ is right.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



tommo010 said:


> If they did I'm betting Paige has a restraining order on you :jordan


If she did. It would of been months ago. 
Ive cut down greatly on the paige poem type shit.

So shes got nothing to worry about. There are people that post messages on her instagram that 
are lightyears worse than me.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



NastyYaffa said:


> I love how everyone who didn't like the promo is "butthurt" and shit. Maybe some people just didn't like her promo? :draper2


The promo was shit anyway, it was just cheap personal insult done in poor taste which just ended up making her look pathetic and bitter in the end and hilariously everything said could have easily been applied directly to her. 

Yet again this is Raw and General WWE section austist here love to overreact to everything.


----------



## saadzown (Aug 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

She handed them bella bitches well. Great promo AJ


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



The Regent Alien. said:


> So shes got nothing to worry about. There are people that post messages on her instagram that
> are lightyears worse than me.


Pls don't pretend those accounts aren't yours.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

These Diva threads are always crazy. ac


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Her voice is just awful at times. When she said "I'm a real Woman" I just cringed and looked away.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

What I want to know is why after teasing it for so long, it was Brie who ended up kissing AJ and not Paige.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

The amount of morons in this thread :lol

How is that a "shoot" when the Bellas' relationships are acknowledged on screen? The Brie/Bryan relationship is all over Raw and Nikki/Cena is the main thing on Total Divas. She's not bringing up anything that WWE TV doesn't.


----------



## Frozager (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



RAVEN said:


> I like how every diva thread turns into this.


Not gonna lie, any time I see a Divas thread with a lot of replies I get a drink, perhaps a snack, sit back and just enjoy reading all the weird shit people are saying. This thread just entertained me for the past 10 minutes :waffle


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I'm loving the fact Nikki is Divas Champion, i hate AJ but the best thing she said last night was "Now lesbe honest Brie". Other than that the promo wasn't even a shoot. 
I just hope AJ doesn't get the title back, the creative actually try for The Bellas anyways. I'm actually surprised the Bellas haven't been champion earlier. Last time was like 2010.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I liked the pre match promo. The Lezbehonest shit had me dying. The end bit was kinda, eh. I knew what she meant, but it's not needed now. Brie and Nikki screwed you, just go and make a story line off that. I don't need these stars trying to "own" each other. Although I would like to see Nikki "shoot" just to see if she can manage :side:


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



islesfan13 said:


> Paige gets best reaction out of every diva on the roster last night and the past couple of weeks. How does the wwe reward her? They give her *a segment on the app* and keep her off raw again. As long as their making money off her merchandise, what do they care. unbelievable, who books this sh!t. Bring back Russo please.


Link prease :waffle

Oh and as for the debate at hand, I like AJ I really do, but she sounded a tad bitter yesterday, whereas with the original Pipebomb she just sounded.. sincere. Which is quietly funny to me, she sounded sincere as a face but bitter as a heel. Go figure. 

Anyway, it's too early to call for me if this is going anywhere interesting, think she needs to call out Brie a bit more first so we can find out how booking is trying to write themselves out of that corner. If they try to make us forget how Brie is supposed to feel about Nikki then just :fpalm

Wish there had been more divas action on the show on Monday, but I guess they were short on time with all the SS fallout they had to deal with so the 15 minutes Paige et. al. got on the PPV Sunday will have to hold me over for a bit more. I'll deal.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

That "Talent is not sexually transmitted" line is from Tina Fey's book.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Bearodactyl said:


> Link prease :waffle
> 
> Oh and as for the debate at hand, I like AJ I really do, but she sounded a tad bitter yesterday, whereas with the original Pipebomb she just sounded.. sincere. Which is quietly funny to me, she sounded sincere as a face but bitter as a heel. Go figure.
> 
> ...


This is a bigger issue to me than anything that was said, or the lack of TV time for the divas on Raw. Why in the hell is Brie, heel, or whatever she is now? And are we just supposed to forget about the last 4 months of Bellacrap?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



A-C-P said:


> This is a bigger issue to me than anything that was said, or the lack of TV time for the divas on Raw. Why in the hell is Brie, heel, or whatever she is now? And are we just supposed to forget about the last 4 months of Bellacrap?







Brie is faking it. Just an excuse for WWE to drag this storyline out further. I think WWE wants this to go down as the number two rivalry after Lita/Trish fpalm


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

I lol'd


also..... How has this thread stretched so far? Craziness.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Brie is faking it. Just an excuse for WWE to drag this storyline out further. I think WWE wants this to go down as the number two rivalry after Lita/Trish fpalm


Maybe, but to me that is dumb to, the way to further the Bella story line would have been for Brie to cost Nikki the match, not help her sister achieve something, but WWE "Creative" is gonna WWE "Creative" I guess. Not trying to say AJ should've kept the title or anything, b/c it is time for AJ to chase the title.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



A-C-P said:


> Maybe, but to me that is dumb to, the way to further the Bella story line would have been for Brie to cost Nikki the match, not help her sister achieve something, but WWE "Creative" is gonna WWE "Creative" I guess. Not trying to say AJ should've kept the title or anything, b/c it is time for AJ to chase the title.


The only way I can make sense out of it is that by helping Nikki win the title it also gives Brie the chance to beat her for it eventually. :draper2


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

And she wonders why people chant her husbands name.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



A-C-P said:


> This is a bigger issue to me than anything that was said, or the lack of TV time for the divas on Raw. Why in the hell is Brie, heel, or whatever she is now? And are we just supposed to forget about the last 4 months of Bellacrap?


Yes, we are apparently supposed to forget....

MIND WIPE TIME!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



A-C-P said:


> This is a bigger issue to me than anything that was said, or the lack of TV time for the divas on Raw. Why in the hell is Brie, heel, or whatever she is now? And are we just supposed to forget about the last 4 months of Bellacrap?


For the same reason why Nikki turned heel and joined The Authority after they beat her on a weekly basis.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



rakija said:


> For the same reason why Nikki turned heel and joined The Authority after they beat her on a weekly basis.


DUBYA DUBYA EEE LOGIC!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The only way I can make sense out of it is that by helping Nikki win the title it also gives Brie the chance to beat her for it eventually. :draper2


Yep, that is the only thing that makes sense to me. But, like I said in another thread, you are just confusing your audience and slowing any momentum Brie was gaining as a face.



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yes, we are apparently supposed to forget....
> 
> MIND WIPE TIME!


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Damn, i missed this.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



JBLoser said:


> I honestly thought that was where this was leading to. I'm all for Frienemies vs. Bellas.


I thought a similar thing. The Bellas will continue to get the best of AJ until she realises she has to find a partner/friend. AJ/Paige should have been working together from the beginning. Although I won't get my hopes up, they could use anyone to work with AJ.

As far as the promo stuff goes, I'm happy she actually got some mic time again and actually got something fairly decent to say. 'Talent is not sexually transmitted' was one of my favorite lines of the night, along with 'Your like an upside down Sheamus' and 'You forgot your nuts, stupid'...

Oh and *Bearodactyl*






I think that's the app segment she did.


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Chris22 said:


> I'm loving the fact Nikki is Divas Champion, i hate AJ but the best thing she said last night was "Now lesbe honest Brie". Other than that the promo wasn't even a shoot.
> I just hope AJ doesn't get the title back, the creative actually try for The Bellas anyways. I'm actually surprised the Bellas haven't been champion earlier. Last time was like 2010.


:clap


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



NJ88 said:


> I thought a similar thing. The Bellas will continue to get the best of AJ until she realises she has to find a partner/friend. AJ/Paige should have been working together from the beginning. Although I won't get my hopes up, they could use anyone to work with AJ.
> 
> As far as the promo stuff goes, I'm happy she actually got some mic time again and actually got something fairly decent to say. 'Talent is not sexually transmitted' was one of my favorite lines of the night, along with 'Your like an upside down Sheamus' and 'You forgot your nuts, stupid'...
> 
> ...


Thaaaank you :rep

Also agree with the quotes listed, though I gotta give a special shoutout to "Shield 2.0" :duck


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CasualUKFan said:


> Pipebomb? One liner about the Bella's sleeping with Bryan/Cena to try and get talent? Surely it's a contradicting statement considering she's bedding Punk who has more talent than her.


AJ was the top diva long before she ever started her relationship with Punk. She didn't even marry him until after he retired. 



BoundForMania said:


> Nikki was more the highlight for me, AJ said she was more of a woman than both of them put together and Nikki just looked down at her big tits and put her arms out to the side.
> 
> Dunno if anyone else noticed that lol


Yes, and Nikki doing that only proved AJ's point. It was obviously not about physical appearance.



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Nope.
> 
> Paige gets reactions on her own. Pairing her with AJ now will either kill them or give AJ an unwarranted rub.












AJ is the most popular diva in WWE. How you can think the pairing would give AJ a rub & hurt Paige can't be understood by anyone rational.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I liked the pre match promo. The Lezbehonest shit had me dying. The end bit was kinda, eh. I knew what she meant, but it's not needed now. Brie and Nikki screwed you, just go and make a story line off that. I don't need these stars trying to "own" each other. Although I would like to see Nikki "shoot" just to see if she can manage :side:


The prematch promo was also good.

Last time Nikki went off script, we got the cringeworthy "Died in the womb" line.



RCSheppy said:


> Damn, i missed this.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



NJ88 said:


> Oh and *Bearodactyl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck this girl is fucking awesome, thank god they are finally allowing her some freedom to be silly and funny and creative like this (even if it just for the app tho); Paige just has a natural charisma that is coming out really well ever since they turned her heel and started allowing her to actually work on her mic and promo skills.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Randumo24 said:


> AJ was the top diva long before she ever started her relationship with Punk. She didn't even marry him until after he retired.


Exactly, her getting to where she is had nothing to do with Punk, she got their all on her own just because AJ is that talented. Simple as that.



Randumo24 said:


> AJ is the most popular diva in WWE. How you can think the pairing would give AJ a rub & hurt Paige can't be understood by anyone rational.


I'm not entirely sure that Leonardo is the most rational person around here to be brutally honest, he gives off all the signs of blind mark.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



NJ88 said:


> Oh and *Bearodactyl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most entertaining segment from last night :clap

Love the way she was acting in this, the run in and bump into Tom her head bobbing around the facials at the first questions. "me and Brie are like this" lol snatching the mic and the way she walks off with the mic :aryalol

...and people say she has no charisma


----------



## obed95 (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

aj lee will always be the top diva of this generation of wrestling.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



tommo010 said:


> Most entertaining segment from last night :clap
> 
> Love the way she was acting in this, the run in and bump into Tom her head bobbing around the facials at the first questions. "me and Brie are like this" lol snatching the mic and the way she walks off with the mic :aryalol
> 
> ...and people say she has no charisma


Paige oozes with charisma from her mouth, she just needed to be given a role she was comfortable with so it could shine through properly; and she finally found one me thinks.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*

Damn this thread is still at the top of the forum, and it's the same obsessed haters posting from last night, tragic.



K4L318 said:


> but everyone outside of this forum sees it as what it is. Damn that's how far you fell off.


The delusion is strong. "everyone outside of this forum" a statement plucked from thin air to buff your argument, ouch. Actually, most people outside of this forum love AJ Lee. Especially casual fans, especially kids. That's why her lines at comic cons are the longest, that's why she sells more merch than the entire diva roster combined. That's why she's the most viral and popular on social media. Sorry, you can hate on her all you want, but the hard reality is only a handful of marks dislike her and are sick of her. It's perfectly understandable to be sick of her as champion, she has been at the top for a long time, Cena-esque protected booking, but she's protected for a reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Paige promo was probably one of her best imo. Just straight up took charge of the segment, and ended it solidly.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

AJ doesn't have the right to call her promos pipebomb's.. CM Punk is the only guy who cuts pipebomb promo's. AJ try's to mimmick Punk but she fails miserably and Punk and all the fans laugh at her for looking like a fool.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

AJ is told to act like CM Punk..is this a smark forum or not? 

You think the WWE would let her cut "pipebombs" or have shirts like Punk's, or sit cross legged on the announce table like Punk etc, if they didn't want her to? Really.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

CM Dell said:


> AJ is told to act like CM Punk..is this a smark forum or not?
> 
> You think the WWE would let her cut "pipebombs" or have shirts like Punk's, or sit cross legged on the announce table like Punk etc, if they didn't want her do? Really.


I wouldn't say they tell her to act like him but they certainly allow her to "pay homage" to him.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I doubt she did. the internet did, I believe. AJ has only shot on the TD like wut, twice? Other than I swear her promos follow angles and that's it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Randumo24 said:


> AJ is the most popular diva in WWE. How you can think the pairing would give AJ a rub & hurt Paige can't be understood by anyone rational.


The second part is clearly an over-the-top dig at AJ. Of course you'd take offense to it though. 

The first part means she's getting over well on her own and pairing her with AJ now makes no sense and could affect that, just like nobody knows what to think about Brie at the moment. Paige is a heel so keep the two separated for the sake of developing her heel character. The two of them teaming up to take on the Bellas is a storyline that's about 6 months too late. Also they teamed briefly back then and it didn't do shit to help anybody. 

It doesn't help that the crowds don't really care about this Bella/AJ storyline which has been a dud until this one line "pipebomb" got some neckbeards all wet. Id prefer matches on Main Event over getting involved in that mess. Rational enough?

And HBK 3:16 is such a noob.


----------



## Rashapu (Nov 16, 2014)

Always get a good laugh at anyone that tries to say AJ was over before Punk :ti was she over before the Punk storyline in '12? :ambrose2


----------



## Ambrosity (May 28, 2014)

I marked out when she said "Lesbianest" lmao


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

lmao 'AJ is the most popular diva'... Bitch can't even get a reaction anymore, the fans are too busy buying popcorn and soft drinks during her segments.

And they're too busy chanting for Punk's name during her segments. The fans apparently want CM Punk, not AJ.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I wouldn't say they tell her to act like him but they certainly allow her to "pay homage" to him.


Yeah pay homage that's a better way of describing it. But they are aware, they leave those minor details in like with the sitting leg crossed thing, because they know we'll pick up on it. So it's unfair to say she tries and fails to be a female version of Punk. :agree:



CM Punk Is A God said:


> lmao 'AJ is the most popular diva'... Bitch can't even get a reaction anymore, the fans are too busy buying popcorn and soft drinks during her segments.


AJ is the most popular diva, who is more popular than her? The only case you could make is for Paige. We're talking about a division where the majority of people don't care about any of them, none of them get good reactions. Dude I was at the UK RAW, Paige didn't even get a great pop...nobody cares about divas.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

"Talent isn't sexually transmitted" is all that needed to be said regarding the Bellas to be honest.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rashapu said:


> Always get a good laugh at anyone that tries to say AJ was over before Punk :ti was she over before the Punk storyline in '12? :ambrose2


AJ started getting over when going to the angle with DB on SD.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> AJ started getting over when going to the angle with DB on SD.


It was actually when the Bryan/Punk/Kane feud started. Nobody cared about AJ before that, maybe a little sympathy for the way Bryan was treating her but that's it... So yes, AJ was only over because of the major players in WWE, and now people continue to think she's popular because the fans chant CM Punk.. They chant CM Punk because he's way more entertaining than her. The fans miss Punk when AJ is in the ring.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> The second part is clearly an over-the-top dig at AJ. Of course you'd take offense to it though.
> 
> The first part means she's getting over well on her own and pairing her with AJ now makes no sense and could affect that, just like nobody knows what to think about Brie at the moment. Paige is a heel so keep the two separated for the sake of developing her heel character. The two of them teaming up to take on the Bellas is a storyline that's about 6 months too late. Also they teamed briefly back then and it didn't do shit to help anybody.
> 
> ...


I'm no noob, I just appreciate both women's immense talent equally, and enjoy them equally; while admitting they both have their own faults.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know if we can call them promos because they were so short-lived, but AJ delivered her lines very well. They were both funny and the post-match one in particular made the feud seem more personal.

Still have no clue what is going on with Brie though, if she was faking it you would think that the commentators would allude to the fact she has just started acting completely differently but apparently it's just business as usual.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

I love when AJ talks like this about Total Divas. This is the true anti-diva gimmick. :clap


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> It was actually when the Bryan/Punk/Kane feud started. Nobody cared about AJ before that, maybe a little sympathy for the way Bryan was treating her but that's it... So yes, AJ was only over because of the major players in WWE, and now people continue to think she's popular because the fans chant CM Punk.. They chant CM Punk because he's way more entertaining than her. The fans miss Punk when AJ is in the ring.


Dude, I already know how much of an anti AJ person you are, so I can't take your posts seriously anymore. Smarks chant CM Punk because they know AJ is with him, and he was extremely popular. This happens for like a short bit each time she comes out. I guess the times when they chant her name, don't matter thou, as long as they chant CM Punk, nobody cares. 

And she was getting over once she was paired with DB, wasn't anything ground breaking, but her fanbase getting bigger and bigger from that point on.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> I don't know if we can call them promos because they were so short-lived, but AJ delivered her lines very well. They were both funny and the post-match one in particular made the feud seem more personal.
> 
> Still have no clue what is going on with Brie though, if she was faking it you would think that the commentators would allude to the fact she has just started acting completely differently but apparently it's just business as usual.



I don't think it's a temporary turn. The commentators were basically talking about Brie as if she were a Heel. With Brie there was no attempt at trying to justify her actions and spin it as if she were still a Face. Compare that to the Daniel Wyatt angle earlier this year, where you had commentators and various Superstars empathizing with him and justifying it because they understood where he was coming from and that they should have faith in Bryan and that he was going to come out of it fine. With Bryan they defended him and were sympathetic to him throughout it all. They did all that with Bryan to show the WWE fans that he was still a Face and so he wouldn't lose any of his fan support in the process. That isn't the case with Brie.


Also, Daniel Bryan was on Raw yesterday, their most popular BabyFace, and they did not have any interaction together at all. I mean during her babyface push, those two were practically joined at the hip. It was her interaction with Daniel Bryan that showed that she was babyface last year in the wake of AJ's "Pipebomb". So this separation, Brie's actions at SvS and Raw yesterday(it was classic Heel Bellas) and the commentary team seems to point towards Brie Bella as a Heel.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

#pissbreak

Get her off my screen. I can't stand her.... Even in the divas division where size doesn't matter so much...I can't take her seriously as a threat at 100 lbs soaking wet. Do the ropes even budge when she hits them?


I don't get how people thinks she's attractive either! It would be like fucking a 4 foot whatever stumpy legged, big schnoz ugly little asian-like-faced boy.

And now that she's brainwashed by punk's snobbish, society-hating views.. she has a big friggin mouth too.....

Lana on the other hand.....

#pissbreak


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



ElTerrible said:


> That was a brilliant line.


A great line that was delivered by the wrong person/character.

Oh, and Naomi? lol

Spot monkey booty girl.


----------



## Sugar/Sucre (Nov 25, 2014)

Is power sexually transmitted because HHH got it from sleeping with Stephanie but mebbe Macho Man was immune.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice bringing personal attacks and race into it, wow.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Most entertaining segment from last night :clap
> 
> Love the way she was acting in this, the run in and bump into Tom her head bobbing around the facials at the first questions. "me and Brie are like this" lol snatching the mic and the way she walks off with the mic :aryalol
> 
> ...and people say she has no charisma


Honestly anybody who says she has no charisma is a blind hater, bottom line. Nobody with zero charisma gets the response all over the web that Paige gets or sells the amount of merch she does. 



CM Dell said:


> Damn this thread is still at the top of the forum, and it's the same obsessed haters posting from last night, tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> The delusion is strong. "everyone outside of this forum" a statement plucked from thin air to buff your argument, ouch. Actually, most people outside of this forum love AJ Lee. Especially casual fans, especially kids. That's why her lines at comic cons are the longest, that's why she sells more merch than the entire diva roster combined. That's why she's the most viral and popular on social media. Sorry, you can hate on her all you want, but the hard reality is only a handful of marks dislike her and are sick of her. It's perfectly understandable to be sick of her as champion, she has been at the top for a long time, Cena-esque protected booking, but she's protected for a reason.


The days of AJ outselling everyone is over. She will still be at the top but Paige will and is right there with her. Same thing with the comic con lines. I agree with you on everything else though the hate for these two is pathetic but it just shows how over they are.


CM Dell said:


> Yeah pay homage that's a better way of describing it. But they are aware, they leave those minor details in like with the sitting leg crossed thing, because they know we'll pick up on it. So it's unfair to say she tries and fails to be a female version of Punk. :agree:
> 
> 
> 
> AJ is the most popular diva, who is more popular than her? The only case you could make is for Paige. We're talking about a division where the majority of people don't care about any of them, none of them get good reactions. Dude I was at the UK RAW, *Paige didn't even get a great pop*...nobody cares about divas.


That's entirely untrue, Paige literally got the best pop the entire night. We all saw it. If that pop isn't considered great then IDK what is.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> The days of AJ outselling everyone is over. She will still be at the top but Paige will and is right there with her. Same thing with the comic con lines. I agree with you on everything else though the hate for these two is pathetic but it just shows how over they are.


I'm not arguing with you Paige and AJ are the top 2 without a doubt. If there was no such thing as Total Divas we'd be having a different conversation. I agree the hate on here shows they're popular. Just look at all the lengthy AJ and Paige threads every week.



islesfan13 said:


> That's entirely untrue, Paige literally got the best pop the entire night. We all saw it. If that pop isn't considered great then IDK what is.


For a diva yeah it was a huge pop, but it wasn't the Barrett pop I experienced the previous year.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> I'm not arguing with you Paige and AJ are the top 2 without a doubt. If there was no such thing as Total Divas we'd be having a different conversation. I agree the hate on here shows they're popular. Just look at all the lengthy AJ and Paige threads every week.
> 
> 
> 
> For a diva yeah it was a huge pop, but it wasn't the Barrett pop I experienced the previous year.


What pisses me off is that Paige has literally been selling like crazy on the shop that they keep adding a new item for her everyday, her reactions have been awesome lately and her promos have gotten very good. Instead of the wwe building on that they keep her off tv and have her promote their social media crap (snapchat twitter Youtube and the app). These are all fine and dandy but how many casuals are actually watching the wwe app or snapchat. Shes finally gaining the momentum they hoped for and is becoming the star we all knew she would be and the wwe takes her off raw. WTF is that. Not yelling conspiracy buts its a bit fishy, and with all the stories of politicking in the back I wouldn't be surprised if politics is now hurting Paiges push.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

That was glorious. More of that from AJ please!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Well if she's on her way out, she's gonna go out with a bang, she's a Brooks now.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

AJ Lee is a stuck up pig. Who cares what she thinks?

- Vic


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

islesfan13 said:


> What pisses me off is that Paige has literally been selling like crazy on the shop that they keep adding a new item for her everyday, her reactions have been awesome lately and her promos have gotten very good. Instead of the wwe building on that they keep her off tv and have her promote their social media crap (snapchat twitter Youtube and the app). These are all fine and dandy but how many casuals are actually watching the wwe app or snapchat. Shes finally gaining the momentum they hoped for and is becoming the star we all knew she would be and the wwe takes her off raw. WTF is that. Not yelling conspiracy buts its a bit fishy, and with all the stories of politicking in the back I wouldn't be surprised if politics is now hurting Paiges push.


I'm confident Paige will gain back momentum in the next few weeks. The focus is going to be on her if we're going that Paige-J/Bella way.

Although wasn't this the last night that Brie was supposed to be Nikki's bitch? Brie could screw Nikki over and we end up with a triple threat or something daft at TLC?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

islesfan13 said:


> What pisses me off is that Paige has literally been selling like crazy on the shop that they keep adding a new item for her everyday, her reactions have been awesome lately and her promos have gotten very good. Instead of the wwe building on that they keep her off tv and have her promote their social media crap (snapchat twitter Youtube and the app). These are all fine and dandy but how many casuals are actually watching the wwe app or snapchat. Shes finally gaining the momentum they hoped for and is becoming the star we all knew she would be and the wwe takes her off raw. WTF is that. Not yelling conspiracy buts its a bit fishy, and with all the stories of politicking in the back I wouldn't be surprised if politics is now hurting Paiges push.


It has nothing to do with a conspiracy or politics IMO. It has everything to do with Paige only being 22 and the WWE not wanting to burn her out with fans to quickly. There are AJ is on the verge of leaving rumors every month and the Bellas are now 31 (which in the world of wrestling for male superstars is young, but not with Divas, Layla being the exception) the WWE are trying to squeeze every penny out of these 3 currently, and want to save Paige for when those 3 are gone.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

CM Dell said:


> I'm confident Paige will gain back momentum in the next few weeks. The focus is going to be on her if we're going that Paige-J/Bella way.
> 
> Although wasn't this the last night that Brie was supposed to be Nikki's bitch? Brie could screw Nikki over and we end up with a triple threat or something daft at TLC?


Putting Paige in the storyline makes way too much sense. But, seriously if Paige is off the next two raws I will be done with the wwe. It would be complete bs and unfair to her for all shes done for them the past few months with house shows, meet and greets TD's no breaks etc. They rush her onto the roster and have her work everyday without getting a chance to get accustomed to the travel and the live crowds. Now that shes relaxed and confident about herself again she gets taken off raw. Da fuq is that? They did the same thing with Jericho back in the day.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paige has only been on the main roster for like 7 months, you're gonna be watching her for about another 6-7 years but God forbid she misses a RAW here and there. Some people wreck me....


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

islesfan13 said:


> Putting Paige in the storyline makes way too much sense. But, seriously if Paige is off the next two raws I will be done with the wwe. It would be complete bs and unfair to her for all shes done for them the past few months with house shows, meet and greets TD's no breaks etc. They rush her onto the roster and have her work everyday without getting a chance to get accustomed to the travel and the live crowds. Now that shes relaxed and confident about herself again she gets taken off raw. Da fuq is that? They did the same thing with Jericho back in the day.


Aren't you being a bit extreme about this. Will be done with WWE if she is off in the next two raws? I mean I love Paige and all but I have patience. She will be on the next few raws and is on the verge on being a team with AJ Lee. Just please have some patience.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Aren't you being a bit extreme about this. Will be done with WWE if she is off in the next two raws? I mean I love Paige and all but I have patience. She will be on the next few raws and is on the verge on being a team with AJ Lee. Just please have some patience.


Extreme yes/ But it is what it is. I only started watching the E again because of Paige, if shes not on it I basically have no reason to watch unless Rock and Austin come back.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> It has nothing to do with a conspiracy or politics IMO. It has everything to do with Paige only being 22 and the WWE not wanting to burn her out with fans to quickly. There are AJ is on the verge of leaving rumors every month and the Bellas are now 31 (which in the world of wrestling for male superstars is young, but not with Divas, Layla being the exception) the WWE are trying to squeeze every penny out of these 3 currently, and want to save Paige for when those 3 are gone.


That's how I see things too. When AJ Lee and The Bellas are gone then they will have Paige as the number 1 diva in the main roster while having 2 other divas that comes up from NXT as number 2 and 3. Like Sasha and Charlotte. It's the same pattern every 3 to 5 years.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> That's how I see things too. When AJ Lee and The Bellas are gone then they will have Paige as the number 1 diva in the main roster while having 2 other divas that comes up from NXT as number 2 and 3. Like Sasha and Charlotte. It's the same pattern every 3 to 5 years.


I agree Paige is next in line to be #1 diva, but the wwe isn't doing a good job of building on her momentum and that could hurt her. She has too much potential too risk by keeping her off storylines for a bit. We cant have 3 minute divas segments a week. Its bad for the division and is honestly nonsensical. They have a 3 hour show, instead of putting chrisey knows best or nene leaks on, put another divas segment on. And get rid of the bunny crap.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> That's how I see things too. When AJ Lee and The Bellas are gone then they will have Paige as the number 1 diva in the main roster while having 2 other divas that comes up from NXT as number 2 and 3. Like Sasha and Charlotte. It's the same pattern every 3 to 5 years.


i'll replace charlotte with alexa bliss.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



CM Dell said:


> The best part was not giving the Bella's a mic.


"AJ...you're a BIIIII_IIIII*IITCH*_!!!"


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Islefan you need to chill dude the fact they are putting her on the app etc shows she's still relevant and they want to feature her but this kinda getting off topic now


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Islefan you need to chill dude the fact they are putting her on the app etc shows she's still relevant and they want to feature her but this kinda getting off topic now


Your right. I don't want to be one of those Paige is buried posters. I don't believe that all. I cant believe the wwe would be that dumb and risking losing that much money. But still I want her on raw.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

islesfan13 said:


> Your right. I don't want to be one of those Paige is buried posters. I don't believe that all. I cant believe the wwe would be that dumb and risking losing that much money. But still I want her on raw.


When she's out of title picture she's not always gonna feature on Raw it's something we'll have to deal with a lot during her career, but featuring on the App stuff, Main Event etc is keeping her relevant in some form and helping her build confidence and get better at her weakness as proven by that promo. It's seems she's gonna be linked back AJ soon too so just apply a little patience and don't overreact.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It seemed to me that it went exactly how it was supposed to go and that it all went to plan. I think the OP is looking into it far too much.*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

How did she get cut off? That was clearly scripted. And It's pretty lame to do a "shoot" feud between Divas.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

There was no pipe bomb. There was no pipe bomb No. 2. It's all scripted.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

I am actually glad Paige wasn't booked on Raw last night because it was absolutely terrible. I would have actually been embarrassed being on it. To be honest, i rather watch MAIN EVENT because its ten times better than Raw these days. 

As long Paige gets booked on the big stages like Summerslam, Survivor Series, Royal Rumble and of course Wrestlemania, than I am happy. So far, she is 2 for 2.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Lol people still think the WWE cut wrestlers off and that these are shoot interviews


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

if the wwe was smart, have Paige & AJ be a tag team against the bellas until the royal rumble. Keep Paige looking strong and rest her up for an intense feud with Ronda Rousey if they do somehow manage to sign her for wrestlemania. 














bipartisan101 said:


> Lol people still think the WWE cut wrestlers off and that these are shoot interviews


the only time it happened was with cm punk and his famous pipebomb in 2011. they actually had to cut his mic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



NJ88 said:


> I thought a similar thing. The Bellas will continue to get the best of AJ until she realises she has to find a partner/friend. AJ/Paige should have been working together from the beginning. Although I won't get my hopes up, they could use anyone to work with AJ.
> 
> As far as the promo stuff goes, I'm happy she actually got some mic time again and actually got something fairly decent to say. 'Talent is not sexually transmitted' was one of my favorite lines of the night, along with 'Your like an upside down Sheamus' and 'You forgot your nuts, stupid'...
> 
> ...


Awww!!! What a fuckin cutie!!!!


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Talent is not sexually transmitted.

The same could be levelled at her. She's always seemd to be a bit of a firecracker but if you take into account her husband is also a bit of a d*ck then there is no surprise really. They both remind me of spoiled little children who just need a good clip around the ear and get their attitude in line.

AJ and her husband do have they talent but they think they are much better than they are and have a mentally that the world is out to get them.

She does provide entertainment though as you never know what to expect from her.... other than the fact she's a little b*tch.

It also didn't feel like her mic was cut. It just seemed her promo was finished but i can't be 100% sure either way.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


>


:nowords ...... doesn't matter I'm not gonna bother


----------



## Black Widow (Jul 3, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



CasualUKFan said:


> This. Plus she's also bedding CM Punk, another "big star" of the WWE when he was around. Highly contradicting statement imo.


Yeah,I'm fan of AJ,but this is true.People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.(N)


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Just seen the "pipebomb" of the century... :lmao:lmao:lmao Wow when she first came out and tried to be funny "omg that title goes so well with your shoes etc" it was like tumble weed. :lol Didn't really think much of the "pipebomb" after the match, Recycled material from last year and i love how the Bellas never get a chance to respond. 

She also has no room to talk about the Bellas dating cena and bryan when she was with punk at the same time. I obviously don't know how scripted it was... Are any of the divas even allowed to go off script ??? But the thing about "you'll never be even half the woman i am" just really made me dislike her. Isn't she meant to be a face ? She sure as hell doesn't act like one.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



Black Widow said:


> Yeah,I'm fan of AJ,but this is true.People who live in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.(N)


Punk was with LITA when AJ made her first pipebomb statement.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Punk was with LITA when AJ made her first pipebomb statement.


Nobody knows about that really. Punk/AJ rumors started around Payback '13, if I remember right.



PUNKY said:


> Just seen the "pipebomb" of the century... :lmao:lmao:lmao Wow when she first came out and tried to be funny "omg that title goes so well with your shoes etc" it was like tumble weed. :lol Didn't really think much of the "pipebomb" after the match, Recycled material from last year and i love how the Bellas never get a chance to respond.
> 
> She also has no room to talk about the Bellas dating cena and bryan when she was with punk at the same time. I obviously don't know how scripted it was... Are any of the divas even allowed to go off script ??? But the thing about "you'll never be even half the woman i am" just really made me dislike her. Isn't she meant to be a face ? She sure as hell doesn't act like one.


Yeah I agree with pretty much everything here. :clap


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

kingbunny said:


> if the wwe was smart, have Paige & AJ be a tag team against the bellas until the royal rumble. Keep Paige looking strong and rest her up for an intense feud with Ronda Rousey if they do somehow manage to sign her for wrestlemania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not being funny but what a bunch of lesbians...most women who do the more physical men's sports normally do end up that way so wouldn't be surprised if the rumours on Paige were true. 

and before I get shot down by fanboys - surely that is a good thing for your fantasies as no one who uses this forum will get near her anyway


----------



## WM17 (May 19, 2014)

bipartisan101 said:


> Lol people still think the WWE cut wrestlers off and that these are shoot interviews


Well people still think that CM Punk pipe bomb was real when it was part of the show that night, WWE is not going to let any wrestler get on the mic without knowing what that wrestler is going to say, CM Punk sold it very well and I'll give him props for that.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

I know remember why I'm annoyed by AJ.It's her fans that bury Bryan and saying how he sucks this and sucks that. Every post i go is an person with an aj avatar or sig just bashing bryan


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

krai999 said:


> I know remember why I'm annoyed by AJ.It's her fans that bury Bryan and saying how he sucks this and sucks that. Every post i go is an person with an aj avatar or sig just bashing bryan


i mark for bryan? :shrug

back on topic though, i can't wait to see how this unfolds. maybe instead of the wwe stopping the punk chants, i think it would be great if they kind of blindly acknowledge aj's invovlement with punk, maybe even with brie firing at her, "at least MY husband isn't a quitter." and then aj can fire back with, "funny you mention your husband. remember who was there first? just one question for you, just one: how did i taste?" could be a pretty intense promo and with some decent storytelling matches afterwards.

just a random thought i had when having my "shower of life" this morning lmao.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

There will be no Ronda Rousey in WWE while she's under contract with UFC. No one time appearance, no one match at WM, nothing. There's literally zero chance of that happening. There's a clause in UFC contracts that specifically mentions "no professional wrestling" and everybody knows Dana White would never let one of his most precious fighters do something with WWE.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Spoiler: Smackdown



Nikki Bella squashes Emma and reveals "The Truth About AJ Lee"




*I hope there's equal outrage after Smackdown, but there won't be because it's only wrong when AJ does it :aj3*


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant believe the amount of hate because of an entirely scripted promo. BTW whats the truth about AJ. That shes married to Punk? Would never guess. I wonder what lame promo the wwe wrote for Nikki. It wont matter too much anyway since nobody watches smackdown.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> Spoiler: Smackdown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is reports Nikki came across as the face on Smackdown it's certainly gonna be interesting.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> There is reports Nikki came across as the face on Smackdown it's certainly gonna be interesting.


So the WWE is going to try and make The Bellas faces over AJ again? How'd that work out for them last year?

Nikki was actually gaining traction as a heel to fpalm


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Well done to everybody involved in this story. Strange that it's happening with the divas, but to me this is what wrestling should be. It feels like these 2 legitimately hate eachother and it makes for great tv. I'm going to record Smackdown in large part because I want to see Nikki's response to AJ.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



obby said:


> AJ comes across as a jealous whiner. Taking lessons from her husband.
> 
> Seriously, it seems like it's all she knows how to do in this feud. If she isn't in a program with someone she likes then it's just all shoot all the time.


Wish she would take more lessons from him and walk out. There's 0 need for her and they already have a younger and much better version of her in Paige.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> So the WWE is going to try and make The Bellas faces over AJ again? How'd that work out for them last year?
> 
> Nikki was actually gaining traction as a heel to fpalm


*This is fine, trust me. We WANT AJ to be heel. Do you want more of the stale girl who arrives, skips, wrestles, and leaves? HELL NO! If being a heel is the only way to get AJ back then so be it. Fuck logic.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This is fine, trust me. We WANT AJ to be heel. Do you want more of the stale girl who arrives, skips, wrestles, and leaves? HELL NO! If being a heel is the only way to get AJ back then so be it. Fuck logic.*


Oh I agree I would much rather have the heel AJ character, and will be happy about that. The problem though comes a few months down the road when the crowds still cheer for AJ more (at least the people who actually care about the diva segments) and they start turning everyone all over again, b/c like you said Fuck Logic.

Or Brie and Nikki are just going to be constantly "yessing" so it looks like people are cheering for them.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

tommo010 said:


> There is reports Nikki came across as the face on Smackdown it's certainly gonna be interesting.


it was a typo it was fixed from one of the spoiler guys which he later changed to good promo from babyface because he made a mistake. All she did was talk about 'the truth of AJ Lee' and other reports said there was nothing face about it just considered 'good'


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Oh I agree I would much rather have the heel AJ character, and will be happy about that. The problem though comes a few months down the road when the crowds still cheer for AJ more (at least the people who actually care about the diva segments) and they start turning everyone all over again, b/c like you said Fuck Logic.
> 
> Or Brie and Nikki are just going to be constantly "yessing" so it looks like people are cheering for them.


*Let them keep yessing so they get booed out of the building. The Bellas are always heels just because they're the Bellas. If AJ keeps highlighting what a leech Brie is then it's just going to bite her in the ass. Bryan is back now, so she can't live off of it anymore, especially if she's a heel.
*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Let them keep yessing so they get booed out of the building. The Bellas are always heels just because they're the Bellas. If AJ keeps highlighting what a leech Brie is then it's just going to bite her in the ass. Bryan is back now, so she can't live off of it anymore, especially if she's a heel.
> *


The crowd yesses no matter what now.. Bryan definitely created the next what, the he does personally elevate the reaction when he does it. 

Interested to hear Nikki's response on Smackdown. Well, on Youtube because reading those spoilers there is no way in hell I am going to bore myself to tears with that garbage. Raw was bad enough this week.


----------



## daemonicwanderer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



DangerousK88 said:


> Nah it was a work, set up for her tagging with Paige.
> 
> Guess she won't be using the GTS anytime soon then.


AJ can't lift any of the other Divas for the GTS. She'd hurt herself.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

*Re: WWE Just cut AJ Lee off before Pipe Bomb #2 Promo*



daemonicwanderer said:


> *AJ can't lift any of the other Divas for the GTS. She'd hurt herself*.


I did LOLS to this. Because the only thing AJ can lift is her converse, yet this is the girl they had dominate the divas division for 400+ days and they still wondered why no one really cared? they still wondered why no one paid attention to the other divas? how is it that those divas developed a fan base and market through NXT and Total Divas but on WWE's 3 main brands of Main Event, SmackDown and RAW (that consist of 3 hours, an average of 180 mins to be exact with 30+ mins of in ring promos that go nowhere for the main roster), how is it that Total Divas can market these women, create a base, but WWE had so much trouble?


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *LETS GOOOOO!!!! "Talent is not sexually transmitted!" The Bellas can hold that :lose for life!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS is the AJ I've been wanting to see since June!!! The drive is back, the shoots are back, and The Queen is back. BELIEVE THAT!*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



Bring Back Russo said:


> *LETS GOOOOO!!!! "Talent is not sexually transmitted!" The Bellas can hold that :lose for life!!!!
> 
> 
> THIS is the AJ I've been wanting to see since June!!! The drive is back, the shoots are back, and The Queen is back. BELIEVE THAT!*


:LOL


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh AJ Lee fans never change. You crazy guys beleive wrestling is still real and beleive that a nobody like AJ ever cut a shoot in the WWE.

Funniest part is AJ is the one who kayfabe wise is wrestlings biggest slut, AJ is the one who bounced around wrestlers lockerooms when she was coming up the ranks, AJs the one who married a man whore. For all the shit smarks give the Bellas they've barely been with any wrestlers.

Its a shame talent isn't an STD though, because then maybe AJ would have more than 3 moves and wouldn't have to rely on bending over as much as possible to fill a match.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Too bad no one told AJ that talent wasn't sexually transmitted BEFORE she started going with Punk.

:jordan3

And the Bellas are even worse, but AJ has made her rounds with various guys on the show, so she really has no right to say anything to the twins.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> :nowords ...... doesn't matter I'm not gonna bother


Why would you even leave a comment saying you aren't going to watch a quoted video?



daemonicwanderer said:


> AJ can't lift any of the other Divas for the GTS. She'd hurt herself.


Nah, I'm pretty sure she could lift any of the current divas. It's not that hard to lift people in that position. It's called the fireman's carry position because that's how fireman are taught to carry people out of buildings & such. It's the easiest way to manually carry/lift someone.



KoЯn;42337546 said:


> Too bad no one told AJ that talent wasn't sexually transmitted BEFORE she started going with Punk.
> 
> :jordan3
> 
> And the Bellas are even worse, but AJ has made her rounds with various guys on the show, so she really has no right to say anything to the twins.


This shoot type comment AJ made, once again, is directed more at Nikki than Brie.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Colt should do a future on AJ take with still being in the Wwe while all this was occuriong.. must be a decent story/listen.


----------



## Lebyonics (Sep 21, 2013)

AJ would definitely be affected now after the interview, if not AJ must be the most favorite diva of Vince ever.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Lebyonics said:


> AJ would definitely be affected now after the interview, if not AJ must be the most favorite diva of Vince ever.


If WWE was mad, they wouldn't have even put it on Raw's Top 10 moments. Let alone the number 2 spot they gave it. That's basically the highest spot on the list of what happened because Bryan coming back was going to take #1 no matter what happened.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Why would you even leave a comment saying you aren't going to watch a quoted video?


OK i'll bite, I'm betting you're thinking Yay AJ no2 I'll show wrestling forum and just killed the point of this thread and by proudly linking this No2 slot for the raw Top Ten it destroys any credibility that this was a shoot/Pipebomb? much like I'm betting infamous Total Diva shoot/pipebomb was. With WWE making this their No2 for the week it proves the promo was scripted and they endorsed it and is very likely part of the plan for the feud.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> OK i'll bite, I'm betting you're thinking Yay AJ no2 I'll show wrestling forum and just killed the point of this thread and by proudly linking this No2 slot for the raw Top Ten it destroys any credibility that this was a shoot/Pipebomb? much like I'm betting infamous Total Diva shoot/pipebomb was. With WWE making this their No2 for the week it proves the promo was scripted and they endorsed it and is very likely part of the plan for the feud.


^^^Makes perfect/logical sense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> OK i'll bite, I'm betting you're thinking Yay AJ no2 I'll show wrestling forum and just killed the point of this thread and by proudly linking this No2 slot for the raw Top Ten it destroys any credibility that this was a shoot/Pipebomb? much like I'm betting infamous Total Diva shoot/pipebomb was. With WWE making this their No2 for the week it proves the promo was scripted and they endorsed it and is very likely part of the plan for the feud.


*Who gives a shit if it was scripted or not? What she said was real and relevant.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Who gives a shit if it was scripted or not? What she said was real and relevant.*


I dont think tommo is disputing that [At least i think so]. We could all tell the from
the heart felt conviction & tone in ajs voice. She seems legit angry and frustrated with the twins.

And used the scripted promo for some much needed venting.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Who gives a shit if it was scripted or not? What she said was real and relevant.*


I actually don't give shit which is why I didn't bother earlier in the thread but that smart arse mark pushed for my response and I gave it, there was a lot of truth in AJ's voice but this thread has over hyped a good promo by making it out to be a pipebomb not to mention that now it is seen as kayfabe promo now because of the top 10 so the past booking for AJ with Punk, Bryan, Cena, Ziggler etc becomes relevant part of the story and the Bella's who on screen haven't displayed any of that kind of behavior so it makes AJ look hypocritical. Hell Nikki's relationship with Cena isn't even cannon as it's never been referenced outside of Total Diva's television but if they use AJ's on screen past in the future for this feud then I'll accept it but if they don't then it's pointless.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Who gives a shit if it was scripted or not? What she said was real and relevant.*


Because if it was planned and scripted it's not a shoot and should not be addressed as such.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Wouldnt be surprised if aj tweeked it a bit. And ad libed a portion of it.
To put her own stamp on-it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because if it was planned and scripted it's not a shoot and should not be addressed as such.


*Yes it should, because shoot means it's real. Kurt Angle was SCRIPTED to SHOOT wrestle against Daniel Puder. That doesn't change the :fact that what they were doing was real. WWE gave Punk a microphone and told him to go out and air his grievances. What makes you think they wouldn't do the same with AJ who's fully competent on the mic?*


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

fpalm

Punk himself hates the "pipebomb" term.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> fpalm
> 
> Punk himself hates the "pipebomb" term.


Probably cause he can't get royalties for it :jordan


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Yes it should, because shoot means it's real. Kurt Angle was SCRIPTED to SHOOT wrestle against Daniel Puder. That doesn't change the :fact that what they were doing was real. WWE gave Punk a microphone and told him to go out and air his grievances. What makes you think they wouldn't do the same with AJ who's fully competent on the mic?*


Because you can't use a promo that's meant to cause a certain reaction as proof of a real-life occurrence. What Punk said was believable because we already knew it all. I have no reason to believe that the Bellas would be jobbers right now if not for their oral abilities.

I call it a shoot if it was unplanned. Definitions differ even among people involved in wrestling.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because you can't use a promo that's meant to cause a certain reaction as proof of a real-life occurrence. What Punk said was believable because we already knew it all. I have no reason to believe that the Bellas would be jobbers right now if not for their oral abilities.


*Lets see: the first 7 years of their careers? The :fact that Brie was shoved into our faces immediately after her marriage to Bryan?*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I call it a shoot if it was unplanned. Definitions differ even among people involved in wrestling.


*
So everything Joey Styles said in his "worked shoot" is invalidated because it was planned even though it still carries relevance today? Flawed logic.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Scripted or not..DAMN GOOD SPOT!!!!

Nice to see aj with some fire in-her-belly.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

tommo010 said:


> OK i'll bite, I'm betting you're thinking Yay AJ no2 I'll show wrestling forum and just killed the point of this thread and by proudly linking this No2 slot for the raw Top Ten it destroys any credibility that this was a shoot/Pipebomb? much like I'm betting infamous Total Diva shoot/pipebomb was. With WWE making this their No2 for the week it proves the promo was scripted and they endorsed it and is very likely part of the plan for the feud.


I never said, nor agreed, that this was a pipebomb. The line at the end is a shoot style insult because it's honest to their personal life. 



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Because if it was planned and scripted it's not a shoot and should not be addressed as such.


All of the threads created about what AJ did on Raw got merged into one. Not everyone thinks it was a shoot.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Lets see: the first 7 years of their careers? The :fact that Brie was shoved into our faces immediately after her marriage to Bryan?*


Well, hey, how long ago would Rosa Mendes have been fired if not for that Michael Hayes nonsense? The Bellas were never the bottom of the barrel. Does Daniel Bryan strike you as the individual to make demands to management about getting Brie featured more?




Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> So everything Joey Styles said in his "worked shoot" is invalidated because it was planned even though it still carries relevance today? Flawed logic.*


No, what was said was and is totally valid. It was a wonderful promo, real or not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, hey, how long ago would Rosa Mendes have been fired if not for that Michael Hayes nonsense? The Bellas were never the bottom of the barrel. Does Daniel Bryan strike you as the individual to make demands to management about getting Brie featured more?


*
No, he doesn't, and that's why his booking has been so mediocre, but that doesn't stop management from seizing an opportunity to milk his popularity. They plunged her into a main event storyline despite her awful acting, and she constantly leeches his moves and mannerisms. No coincidence that it happened after her wedding day in lieu of 7 years of mediocrity.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> No, what was said was and is totally valid. It was a wonderful promo, real or not.


*Well then, I'm still calling it a shoot.*


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

That was clearly part of the show. It resembled a shoot in no way at all.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> That was clearly part of the show. It resembled a shoot in no way at all.


Only in the fact that the insult was aimed at part of their real lives instead of their wrestling character. Though the shade was really thrown at Nikki more than Brie.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KoЯn;42337546 said:


> Too bad no one told AJ that talent wasn't sexually transmitted BEFORE she started going with Punk.
> 
> :jordan3
> 
> And the Bellas are even worse, but AJ has made her rounds with various guys on the show, so she really has no right to say anything to the twins.


Eh common misconception because they're the Bellas. But who has either Bella twin ever banged? All we've ever heard of is Nikki-Cena and Brie-Bryan. There characters have never been slutty either, in all their years they've only gone after DB and Rhodes Scolars. Its not like AJ who kayfabe banged every main eventer in the company in a few months, or supposedly slept her way through the indys.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> Eh common misconception because they're the Bellas. But who has either Bella twin ever banged? All we've ever heard of is Nikki-Cena and Brie-Bryan. There characters have never been slutty either, in all their years they've only gone after DB and Rhodes Scolars. Its not like AJ who kayfabe banged every main eventer in the company in a few months, or supposedly slept her way through the indys.












It was not a kayfabe insult. Have you read any of the posts in this thread?

Also, the only person saying AJ slept her way through was some old, bitter fat chick that was in an organazation AJ didn't even have many matches in. The guy that she said AJ was blowing was Jay Lethal, who AJ was dating back then. Considering they dated at least long enough to go on vacation together, there's nothing suspicious about sexual activities between the two.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Aj absolutely hates those two women FOR-REALS!!!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

The Regent Alien. said:


> Aj absolutely hates those two women FOR-REALS!!!


I think it's more Nikki than Brie. While both Bellas got a push because of who they're screwing, Brie was dating Bryan long before he had pull.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh yeah. Nikki makes aj seeth with venom.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

The (3:45) mark for Nikki's response on Smackdown

Apparently this was heavily edited and originally Nikki called AJ a cheap knock-off of CM Punk. I'm sure the original version was better but unfortunately Nikki is still pretty bad on the mic. 

Hopefully WWE will stop being overprotective of AJ now and Nikki can do a better worked shoot on RAW because it's so easy to call her out for that cheap "pipebomb" unk2


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Nikki bad on the mic [SHOCKER]!!!!:shocked:


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

EvaMaryse said:


> But who has either Bella twin ever banged? All we've ever heard of is Nikki-Cena and Brie-Bryan.



Nikki used to date Ziggler.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Wasn't too bad for a diva promo. I just only wish the marks would stop overrating everything she does. Take her off the pedestal guys.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> The (3:45) mark for Nikki's response on Smackdown
> 
> Apparently this was heavily edited and originally Nikki called AJ a cheap knock-off of CM Punk. I'm sure the original version was better but unfortunately Nikki is still pretty bad on the mic.
> 
> Hopefully WWE will stop being overprotective of AJ now and Nikki can do a better worked shoot on RAW because it's so easy to call her out for that cheap "pipebomb" unk2


So that is the "big" response, the "truth" about AJ is that Nikki has worked harder than AJ? :wow

*IF* that is what they had to edit that Nikki's "promo" to then there is the reason why they will not let AJ and Nikki have a live promo between the 2 together, which sucks b/c it is something that this feud needs.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Apparently this was heavily edited and originally Nikki called AJ a cheap knock-off of CM Punk. I'm sure the original version was better but unfortunately Nikki is still pretty bad on the mic.
> 
> Hopefully WWE will stop being overprotective of AJ now and Nikki can do a better worked shoot on RAW because it's so easy to call her out for that cheap "pipebomb" unk2


Home come you're the source for the first I'm hearing of this?

I would have thought the dirtseets would have reported it if she called her "a cheap knock-off of CM Punk", not to mention people in attendance. The only original report I ever read from someone in attendance was that it was "a good babyface promo" which caught everyone off guard.

So where do you get this info from that "this was heavily edited", "apparently"?


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Not a chance she called her anything to do with Punk lol. WWE are pathetic, but not that pathetic.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Oakue said:


> Home come you're the source for the first I'm hearing of this?
> 
> I would have thought the dirtseets would have reported it if she called her "a cheap knock-off of CM Punk", not to mention people in attendance. The only original report I ever read from someone in attendance was that it was "a good babyface promo" which caught everyone off guard.
> 
> So where do you get this info from that "this was heavily edited", "apparently"?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1492394-so-brie-randomly-heel-now-5.html#post42340162


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1492394-so-brie-randomly-heel-now-5.html#post42340162


Thanks.

I find that difficult to believe though. No one else in attendance reported that, and the only reports we got were that she was cutting "babyface" promos. And they don't let anyone shoot, let alone Nikki Bella. It's all scripted, and I see no chance they scripted her to say AJ was "a cheap knock off of CM Punk".


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Just saw that segment fpalm. WTF is the wwe doing.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be honest that promo wasn't what I hoped for but Nikki wasn't that bad on the mic either :draper2 

I am no fan of the Bella's neither do I blindly hate them the promo was fine although disappointing when compared to reports.

oh if there was any doubts about Brie's heel turn this segment should have proven it, she actually intercepted AJ from getting Nikki the more they pull stuff like this the more having "Brie doing it to the title herself from Nikki" won't work.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

tommo010 said:


> I'll be honest that promo wasn't what I hoped for but Nikki wasn't that bad on the mic either :draper2
> 
> I am no fan of the Bella's neither do I blindly hate them the promo was fine although disappointing when compared to reports.
> 
> *oh if there was any doubts about Brie's heel turn this segment should have proven it, she actually intercepted AJ from getting Nikki the more they pull stuff like this the more having "Brie doing it to the title herself from Nikki" won't work*.


This is actually the biggest part I got from the segment. Brie has just randomly turned heel, and IF she really hasn't and this ends up being a "ploy" by her character then it is going to look even dumber than the random unexplained heel turn.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If they go the AJ and Paige tag route, then I bet they're going to turn Paige babyface again. They're incapable of writing one let alone two tweener females. So it's going to be babyface Paige and AJ vs heel Bellas.

And having Paige go from babyface to heel to tweenerish to babyface all in her first year and in the span of like 8 or 9 months is terrible for her and not going to do her any favors at all.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Oakue said:


> If they go the AJ and Paige tag route, then I bet they're going to turn Paige babyface again. They're incapable of writing one let alone two tweener females. So it's going to be babyface Paige and AJ vs heel Bellas.
> 
> *And having Paige go from babyface to heel to tweenerish to babyface all in her first year and in the span of like 8 or 9 months is terrible for her and not going to do her any favors at all.*


Yeh, that is like Big Show level of character turns :maury


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Oakue said:


> If they go the AJ and Paige tag route, then I bet they're going to turn Paige babyface again. They're incapable of writing one let alone two tweener females. So it's going to be babyface Paige and AJ vs heel Bellas.
> 
> And having Paige go from babyface to heel to tweenerish to babyface all in her first year and in the span of like 8 or 9 months is terrible for her and not going to do her any favors at all.


I don't even think that tag feud is happening but they will turn Paige face again, which as you said is terrible for her character development. 

AJ is done. She'll lose her rematch at TLC then they will turn Paige and feed her to Nikki at Royal Rumble, further diminishing Paige's credibility. 

The Paige burials never end.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Oakue said:


> If they go the AJ and Paige tag route, then I bet they're going to turn Paige babyface again. They're incapable of writing one let alone two tweener females. So it's going to be babyface Paige and AJ vs heel Bellas.
> 
> And having Paige go from babyface to heel to tweenerish to babyface all in her first year and in the span of like 8 or 9 months is terrible for her and not going to do her any favors at all.


I have no idea wtf there doing with Paige but she should be there main priority right now due to her age and potential. They better get moving on her. IDC if shes in this feud or not but just give her something. STop having her advertise their snapchats, IG, YT, Twitter etc while raws on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

islesfan1 said:


> STop having her advertise their snapchats, IG, YT, Twitter etc while raws on.


*Like I said in the State of The Divas address, Paige works better as a media representative since her character is so directionless. Looks like WWE figured it out :draper2*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I think a heel paige and a face aj can put their differences
aside for a temp basis. For a common goal. End the bellas.

Then after that. Back to their feud.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *Like I said in the State of The Divas address, Paige works better as a media representative since her character is so directionless. Looks like WWE figured it out :draper2*


I see that shes advertised to feud with the Bellas the next few months. If they have both her and AJ job to them after they both beat them like ten times a month ago then this company just truly gives zero fux about the women and its all about trying to find a 3 minute segment for the girls to kill some time. Hey as long as Paige and AJ are making them money who cares right. Russo must be going nuts every time he sees Paige get f### over. He may have had his faults but he knew how to make superstars, and he knew who had potential.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

If russo came back to wwe. A guarantee paige would become his top priority.
And she would be so-over it aint even funny.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

it was a nothing promo really i didnt even bat an eyelid, I hear my sisters say shit like that to each other on a regular basis.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Flumpnugget said:


> it was a nothing promo really i didnt even bat an eyelid, I hear my sisters say shit like that to each other on a regular basis.


Tomato-Tomato.
Potato-Potato.


----------



## Fandanceboy (Apr 10, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Anybody else see her reaction?, they cut the mic and put on the music right after she was about to go Pipe Bomb on the bella twins.
> 
> Fuck that shit wwe


Are you for real? The mic was live when it hit the mat, you can hear it


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

zzzzzzzzzzz this is scripted


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> Like I said in the State of The Divas address, Paige works better as a media representative since her character is so directionless. Looks like WWE figured it out :draper2


*And nobody agrees. Go preach that crap elsewhere and stop pontificating on this forum like you're some expert on womens wrestling. ut

Paige is a born and raised wrestler and that's what she's meant to do.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> And nobody agrees. Go preach that crap elsewhere and stop pontificating on this forum like you're some expert on womens wrestling.


*This from the guy who pathetically shouts AJ BURIED DA DIVIZHUN on a daily basis. Priceless :Frankie2*



islesfan13 said:


> Russo must be going nuts every time he sees Paige get f### over. He may have had his faults but he knew how to make superstars, and he knew who had potential.


*
Russo ranted on his podcast about what they did to Paige at Survivor Series:

http://www.pyroandballyhoo.com/podc...will-russo-performs-live-russo-sting-debacle/

14:20 mark.*


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Russo is the man. Mad respect..Mad respect!!!
Get him back in wwe and get paige back on the correct path to greatness!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> It was not a kayfabe insult. Have you read any of the posts in this thread?
> 
> Also, the only person saying AJ slept her way through was some old, bitter fat chick that was in an organazation AJ didn't even have many matches in. The guy that she said AJ was blowing was Jay Lethal, who AJ was dating back then. Considering they dated at least long enough to go on vacation together, there's nothing suspicious about sexual activities between the two.


Thats why I pointed out the hypocricy of AJ's comments both kayfabe wise and real world wise. I get it though they're the Bellas so the must automatically be sluts but AJ Lee is sluttier than the two of them combined. And for all her bitching about Nikki-Cena, AJ benefitted from Vinnie Mac getting a boner over her.


----------



## Burnshen (Jul 13, 2012)

I've read 4 pages of this thread, and I see people going "LOL AJ TALKIN BOUT BRYAN AND CENA WHEN SHE'S BANGING PUNK!"

The "Talent is not sexually transmitted" line was referring to the kiss that cost AJ the belt. That's all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> I don't even think that tag feud is happening but they will turn Paige face again, which as you said is terrible for her character development.
> 
> AJ is done. She'll lose her rematch at TLC then they will turn Paige and feed her to Nikki at Royal Rumble, further diminishing Paige's credibility.
> 
> The Paige burials never end.


Jesus H Christ. Paige fans overreact so fucking badly, my god, seriously. If you cant handle seeing Paige lose a match from time to time then you should stop watching. She's a 2 time Diva's Champ in her first 6 months, she's won 90% of her matches. Seriously Paige marks stop overreacting to everything, the girl cant win every single match/feud.



islesfan13 said:


> I see that shes advertised to feud with the Bellas the next few months. If they have both her and AJ job to them after they both beat them like ten times a month ago then this company just truly gives zero fux about the women and its all about trying to find a 3 minute segment for the girls to kill some time. Hey as long as Paige and AJ are making them money who cares right. Russo must be going nuts every time he sees Paige get f### over. He may have had his faults but he knew how to make superstars, and he knew who had potential.


Oh my gawd! All you care about it Paige/WWE dont act like WWE dont give a shit about Divas but you do. Clearly you only care about a couple of them, AJ has bene on top for 2 years now, Paige only debuted 8 months ago and has been pushed heavily the entire time, WWE is giving some other girls a chance to run with the belt. Jesus Christ Paige marks seriously, just please stop overreacting to everything.


----------



## Zac512 (Jul 14, 2014)

I love watching AJ on TV and that was a funny line but she's one to talk.

Didn't she date Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler before CM Punk?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Jesus H Christ. Paige fans overreact so fucking badly, my god, seriously. If you cant handle seeing Paige lose a match from time to time then you should stop watching. She's a 2 time Diva's Champ in her first 6 months, she's won 90% of her matches. Seriously Paige marks stop overreacting to everything, the girl cant win every single match/feud.


:banderas

Not overreacting though, just calling it like I see it. Losing clean at 4 ppvs in a row would diminish credibility for anyone. Also going face, heel, face in less than a year is terrible for anyone's debut year.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> Jesus H Christ. Paige fans overreact so fucking badly, my god, seriously. If you cant handle seeing Paige lose a match from time to time then you should stop watching. She's a 2 time Diva's Champ in her first 6 months, she's won 90% of her matches. Seriously Paige marks stop overreacting to everything, the girl cant win every single match/feud.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my gawd! All you care about it Paige/WWE dont act like WWE dont give a shit about Divas but you do. Clearly you only care about a couple of them, AJ has bene on top for 2 years now, Paige only debuted 8 months ago and has been pushed heavily the entire time, WWE is giving some other girls a chance to run with the belt. Jesus Christ Paige marks seriously, just please stop overreacting to everything.


Wo, I am a Paige fan and supporter but I wouldn't overreact to anything. I can see Paige losing some matches which she has this year, last year, 2012, 2011 and she will lose some more matches in the future. I do agree she was a 2 time Diva's Champion the first 6 months that she was on the main roster. Hell she we will one or two more in the future 2015-2016. But for now I am just caring on what the other diva's will do and how creative/Vince uses them. Just stating my case as a Paige fan/supporter.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Wo, I am a Paige fan and supporter but I wouldn't overreact to anything. I can see Paige losing some matches which she has this year, last year, 2012, 2011 and she will lose some more matches in the future. I do agree she was a 2 time Diva's Champion the first 6 months that she was on the main roster. Hell she we will one or two more in the future 2015-2016. But for now I am just caring on what the other diva's will do and how creative/Vince uses them. Just stating my case as a Paige fan/supporter.


And its good to see a Paige fan that can handle her losing a few matches or taking a back seat for a bit without acting like the sky is falling. Kudos.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Wo, I am a Paige fan and supporter but I wouldn't overreact to anything. I can see Paige losing some matches which she has this year, last year, 2012, 2011 and she will lose some more matches in the future. I do agree she was a 2 time Diva's Champion the first 6 months that she was on the main roster. Hell she we will one or two more in the future 2015-2016. But for now I am just caring on what the other diva's will do and how creative/Vince uses them. Just stating my case as a Paige fan/supporter.


Aww, well aren't you self-righteous. 

Pointing out the fact that Paige was buried or that losing on 4 ppvs in a row and flip flopping from heel or face is bad for her doesn't mean that person doesn't care about anything or anyone else. No one even addressed you anyway. ut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The irony of Leonardo alienating Paige fans and me connecting with them is just too hilarious :hayden3.*


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *The irony of Leonardo alienating Paige fans and me connecting with them is just too hilarious :hayden3.*



Welcome to Bizarro World.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

EvaMaryse said:


> And its good to see a Paige fan that can handle her losing a few matches or taking a back seat for a bit without acting like the sky is falling. Kudos.


Yeah I have been used to seeing this with Paige and many of my favorite woman wrestlers since the 90's. It don't bother me. You just got to let them take a backseat while letting others shine and have their time. Paige will get her time when the time is right. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Aww, well aren't you self-righteous.
> 
> Pointing out the fact that Paige was buried or that losing on 4 ppvs in a row and flip flopping from heel or face is bad for her doesn't mean that person doesn't care about anything or anyone else. No one even addressed you anyway. ut


I wouldn't call myself self-righteous since I been watching since I was 1 years old in 1990. Watching for many decades as a fan you learn, you grow, you adapt and sink in on what is really going on in the wrestling world. Paige hasn't been buried in one way or shape of form. I will stop you right there when it comes to pay per view loses. Paige won at Extreme Rules against Tamina, won at Money In The Bank against Naomi, lost against at AJ Lee at Battle Ground, beat AJ Lee at Summerslam, lost at Night Of Champions, lost at Hell In A Cell, lost at Survivor series. So you want to sit there and tell me that Paige lost 4 ppvs in a row but only lost 3 in roll. 

Vince McMahon was confused on what to do with Paige a heel or a face. But now finally got it right in the past 2 months in a row. Oh you can get this ut away from me since you are not typing to a fan that will take that.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Paige will get her first big wrestlemania moment at 31 when she beats UFC's Ronda Rousey after an intense feud beginning the day after the royal rumble. The fourhorsewomen will debut for a one time thing for WM and attacks Paige.*


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

*Paige got some great advice from a legend like The ROCK, be patient and hungry.  *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Paige hasn't been buried in one way or shape of form. I will stop you right there when it comes to pay per view loses. Paige won at Extreme Rules against Tamina, won at Money In The Bank against Naomi, lost against at AJ Lee at Battle Ground, beat AJ Lee at Summerslam, lost at Night Of Champions, lost at Hell In A Cell, lost at Survivor series. So you want to sit there and tell me that Paige lost 4 ppvs in a row but only lost 3 in row.
> 
> Vince McMahon was confused on what to do with Paige a heel or a face. But now finally got it right in the past 2 months in a row. Oh you can get this ut away from me since you are not typing to a fan that will take that.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> You just got to let them take a backseat while letting others shine and have their time. Paige will get her time when the time is right.


Ditto. 




BtheVampireSlayer said:


> So you want to sit there and tell me that Paige lost 4 ppvs in a row but only lost 3 in roll.


Wrong. I was referring to the potential Royal Rumble match where Paige is fed to Nikki Bella. 

And I don't know why you felt you had to tell me your life story. I've been watching wrestling just as long as you by the way. 




BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Vince McMahon was confused on what to do with Paige a heel or a face. But now finally got it right in the past 2 months in a row.


:Jordan That is all. 

And BTW Paige was indeed buried. Accept it. http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1490242-paige-done-flopped-10.html#post42333530

I posted a video of Nikki's promo to try and steer this topic back on track but I guess no one cares.


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Wrong. I was referring to the potential Royal Rumble match where Paige is fed to Nikki Bella.


if paige loses to nikki at the royal rumble, its only because the four horsewomen lead by Ronda Rousey going to debut and attacks paige costing her the title and match kick starting a feud between Rousey and Paige for wrestlemania 31 where paige goes over and that will be it for rousey for her first time ever in a wwe ring. she'll get to say she was inside and fought in a wwe ring. 

don't pretend you wouldn't want to see Paige vs Ronda Rousey at wrestlemania 31.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> If marks weren't in such denial I wouldn't have had to turn heel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How the hell do you even know that Paige will be fed to NIkki Bella? Huh? Tell me wise one? Or are you are just assuming without actual facts? Do you work for the company? Do you go to their business meetings? Are you part of their backstage discussions? 

BTW do you even know what buried means in the wrestling world? Let me educate you what buried means. Buried means to lose every match, every ppv, every week, every storyline, and or even worst not being allowed to be in the ring at all. :floyd3


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

Zac512 said:


> I love watching AJ on TV and that was a funny line but she's one to talk.
> 
> Didn't she date Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler before CM Punk?


And?

Aren't people allowed to date anymore?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> How the hell do you even know that Paige will be fed to NIkki Bella? Huh? Tell me wise one? Or are you are just assuming without actual facts? Do you work for the company? Do you go to their business meetings? Are you part of their backstage discussions?


Someone mentioned that silly Bellas/Pai-J feud again and I was speaking hypothetically about what I think would happen instead. Go back a few pages and re-read if you care to. 




BtheVampireSlayer said:


> BTW do you even know what buried means in the wrestling world? Let me educate you what buried means. Buried means to lose every match, every ppv, every week, every storyline, and or even worst not being allowed to be in the ring at all. :floyd3


:Jordan has that not started to happen?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Someone mentioned that silly Bellas/Pai-J feud again and I was speaking hypothetically about what I think would happen instead. Go back a few pages and re-read if you care to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I read that and I question the person that. He or she doesn't know what will happen.

At suvivor series she may have lost but however she did look strong in last 2 minutes by taking on 4 divas alone got some reactions. At Night of Champions when she lost, she wasn't ready to be at that top at that time. She lost here and there this year on Raw and Smackdown, it's called taking a loss. She won a few mini feuds this year with Alicia Fox, Naomi, and Tamina. But only lost 1 feud and that was to AJ Lee. But let me remind you that she still has the best win/loss ratio then the other divas this year and was ranked number 1 on PWI female wrestlers. Yeah she was really buried. :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*People might understandably think it's too soon to turn Paige face again, but it's best to capatilize on those reactions she got at Survivor Series and make her a sympathetic figure. Not a happy smiling charisma vacuum like before, but turn her into the girl who is left with literally no one after the entire Divas Division turns their back on her. Enter fellow loner AJ for support and you've got a great storyline that can involve everybody.*


----------



## kingbunny (Nov 18, 2014)

what will paige be when she enters a feud with Ronda Rousey for wrestlemania 31.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

Best part is Mrs CM Punk is just as guilty as the Bellas.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *People might understandably think it's too soon to turn Paige face again, but it's best to capatilize on those reactions she got at Survivor Series and make her a sympathetic figure. Not a happy smiling charisma vacuum like before, but turn her into the girl who is left with literally no one after the entire Divas Division turns their back on her. Enter fellow loner AJ for support and you've got a great storyline that can involve everybody.*


A POTENTIALLY great storyline. Vince still needs to "book" it, so don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paige possibly losing to Nikki Bella wouldn't be a burial or being fed to her. Paige is already a 2 time Champ, Nikkis been champ for about 2 weeks over her entire career. God forbid someone besides Paige gets a push.

But staying on topic, why do people say Nikki Bella is bad on the mic? Give a legit reason, I'm not saying she's on the level of The Rock but she's not bad, and carried herself fine on SD. Being given some questionable material in the Brie feud doesn't make her a bad talker.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I do agree she was a 2 time Diva's Champion the first 6 months that she was on the main roster.


What do you mean 'you agree' she was a 2 time Diva's Champion?

She was.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

IrwinRSchyster said:


> What do you mean 'you agree' she was a 2 time Diva's Champion?
> 
> She was.


I know she was.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James (Aug 13, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> I know she was.


Sure.

But I don't think you know what 'agree' means...


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Apparently that promo Nikki cut is said to be "the best diva promo of the year". Those at the tapings said she trashed smarks who throughout her career underestimate her talents and talked about her journey to being champion, in addition to ripping AJ a new asshole. I believe one of the people from the Voice of Wrestling podcast tweeted that she even got cheers from the crowd. Unfortunately, we'll never hear most of what was actually said because it was edited out. fpalm


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *People might understandably think it's too soon to turn Paige face again, but it's best to capatilize on those reactions she got at Survivor Series and make her a sympathetic figure. Not a happy smiling charisma vacuum like before, but turn her into the girl who is left with literally no one after the entire Divas Division turns their back on her. Enter fellow loner AJ for support and you've got a great storyline that can involve everybody.*


B.B.R Again putting some of that logic stank on it!!!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Callisto said:


> Apparently that promo Nikki cut is said to be "the best diva promo of the year". Those at the tapings said she trashed smarks who throughout her career underestimate her talents and talked about her journey to being champion, in addition to ripping AJ a new asshole. I believe one of the people from the Voice of Wrestling podcast tweeted that she even got cheers from the crowd. Unfortunately, we'll never hear most of what was actually said because it was edited out. fpalm


That kind of would explain why it was reported as a 'babyface' promo, might have been a case of the fans simply loving to hear Nikki go off like that. Huge shame they edited all the good stuff out, lord knows there's a lot of material to really go off on AJ about.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Maybe "The Regent Alien" can post about witnessing the promo since he was at the Smackdown taping. How did it differ from the broadcast version?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It was pretty much the same. I didnt notice anything different.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Oakue said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I find that difficult to believe though. No one else in attendance reported that, and the only reports we got were that she was cutting "babyface" promos. And they don't let anyone shoot, let alone Nikki Bella. It's all scripted, and I see no chance they scripted her to say AJ was "a cheap knock off of CM Punk".


Certain wrestlers have more freedom than others with what they say out there. Someone like AJ can because she's proven to WWE to deliver in those situations. Last time Nikki went off script, we got dead in the womb Brie.




Zac512 said:


> I love watching AJ on TV and that was a funny line but she's one to talk.
> 
> Didn't she date Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler before CM Punk?


Those were fictional relationships, not real ones.



EvaMaryse said:


> Paige possibly losing to Nikki Bella wouldn't be a burial or being fed to her. Paige is already a 2 time Champ, Nikkis been champ for about 2 weeks over her entire career. God forbid someone besides Paige gets a push.
> 
> But staying on topic, why do people say Nikki Bella is bad on the mic? Give a legit reason, I'm not saying she's on the level of The Rock but she's not bad, and carried herself fine on SD. Being given some questionable material in the Brie feud doesn't make her a bad talker.


WWE knows that Nikki is not really a good talker. That's why they have been protecting her during this feud. It's not a coincidence that they gave AJ the mic time on the live show & Nikki the taped show that would be able to be edited.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

What's with you guys? You all mark out for promos that are probably not allowed to most talent. AJ clearly went way OTT with both her lines before and after the Raw match and she probably gets shit backstage but just doesn't give a fuck because she's on her way out.

It's recklessness. The talent that want their jobs don't go about telling the writers to fuck off and then push the boundaries of PG13 if not just pass them completely.

When Steph did some OTT promos and everyone marked out like "OMG SHE BURIED HIM/HER/THEM" it was just as bad. She's the daughter of THE BOSS, she can say anything she wants to realistically, and not get reprimanded for it like other talent can.

Realise that going over the top with promos that don't fit the rating of the show isn't just *no way to show talent*, it's also nothing to mark for.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Шампион Русев;42415946 said:


> What's with you guys? You all mark out for promos that are probably not allowed to most talent. AJ clearly went way OTT with both her lines before and after the Raw match and she probably gets shit backstage but just doesn't give a fuck because she's on her way out.
> 
> It's recklessness. The talent that want their jobs don't go about telling the writers to fuck off and then push the boundaries of PG13 if not just pass them completely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Randumo24 said:


> WWE knows that Nikki is not really a good talker. That's why they have been protecting her during this feud. It's not a coincidence that they gave AJ the mic time on the live show & Nikki the taped show that would be able to be edited.


People love to say that because she's a Bella but she's fine on the mic, if she's that terrible then define whats so bad about her talking ability? She's confident, shows emotion, doesn't stutter and stumble around her lines.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Randumo24 said:


>


If you're serious, anyone can get over, including either of the Bella twins, for throwing around teenage insults like "skank" that break the PG13 rating.

If throwing shitty generic insults that thirteen year olds use is a testament of ability then most fans of this division really have no idea.


----------



## FearlessNikki (Aug 27, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> People love to say that because she's a Bella but she's fine on the mic, if she's that terrible then define whats so bad about her talking ability? She's confident, shows emotion, doesn't stutter and stumble around her lines.


Don't feed the troll. 



> At SummerSlam, Nikki Bella betrayed her own sister, Brie Bella, and fed her to Stephanie McMahon in their grudge match. As Stephanie allowed Nikki to explain her actions on Raw, the reason for the Diva's total betrayal stemmed from Brie's supposed "selfishness" throughout their lives, especially in the months since Brie quit to save Daniel Bryan's WWE World Heavyweight Championship reign. Brie's last-ditch offer of forgiveness to her sister was met with similar coldness, plus a slap from Nikki across Brie's face.
> 
> The backstage reaction to Nikki's promo has been mostly positive as the unanimous opinion is that Nikki is better on the mic than Brie since she's not as awkward. Management was pleased with her speech and loved how she played off her shoe falling during her ring entrance. She's seen as a natural heel.
> 
> Some members of management, however, felt Nikki "talked too fast" and appeared nervous. However, it was also said that "she hasn't been on the mic in forever and this is her first time in such a high profile situation." Her performance will most certainly improve as she gains experience.





> As seen Monday on Raw, the attempted reconciliation between The Bella Twins ended in tears as Nikki Bella verbally unleashed on her sister Brie. Nikki shrugged off Brie’s apology as “the biggest load of crap she’d ever heard” before battering her across the ring, leaving her sister weeping in Jerry “The King” Lawler’s arms.
> 
> Overall, WWE management liked Nikki’s promo, according to a backstage source. They felt her delivery was an improvement from the week before, where she spoke too fast. She ad-libbed the line where she attacked male fans over having a stupid twin fantasy, saying they’re “too fat and ugly” to even realize it. That improvised line went over well, but not where she told Brie, “I wish you died in the womb.” She was chewed out backstage by more than one member of management for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Шампион Русев;42415946 said:


> What's with you guys? You all mark out for promos that are probably not allowed to most talent. AJ clearly went way OTT with both her lines before and after the Raw match and she probably gets shit backstage but just doesn't give a fuck because she's on her way out.
> 
> It's recklessness. The talent that want their jobs don't go about telling the writers to fuck off and then push the boundaries of PG13 if not just pass them completely.
> 
> ...


Right, AJ went way overboard with her promo, that's why WWE were promoting it as one of the top moments from Monday's Raw and showing it in it's entirety instead of cutting it or editing out the part they didn't want(I.e all of Brie's "bitch" promos from this past Summer)


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: AJ LEE IS FUCKIN BACK!!!!*



ABailey115 said:


> "Talent is not sexually transmitted."


Exactly what I did. Loved it. The Bella's are awful, every time they are out there, there is a piece of me that really wants Kharma's music to hit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Шампион Русев;42416186 said:


> If you're serious, anyone can get over, including either of the Bella twins, for throwing around teenage insults like "skank" that break the PG13 rating.
> 
> If throwing shitty generic insults that thirteen year olds use is a testament of ability then most fans of this division really have no idea.


*
Because AJ saying "skank" once is more offensive than Brie constantly forcing the word "bitch" into her promos :Jordan*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Randumo24 said:


> Those were fictional relationships, not real ones.


Totally irrelevant since AJ's promo was scripted (yes she delivered it with what she feels is truth and conviction to point it looked like she enjoyed it) meaning her scripted relationships come into the discussion. You know I'm a fan of AJ but I'm also realistic and this promo made no sense at all since AJ has been with more of main event stars on screen then the Bella's hell you can only really say Brie is the one who has an on screen relationship and that's with her husband, I don't recall anytime Nikki's relationship with Cena has been referenced outside of Total Diva's on WWE TV and even then by what little I have seen of Total Diva's I question whether or not their relationship is real anyway.

They go this way with the angle then it essentially makes AJ's character look hypocritical and Nikki has the moral high ground. 




EvaMaryse said:


> People love to say that because she's a Bella but she's fine on the mic, if she's that terrible then define whats so bad about her talking ability? She's confident, shows emotion, doesn't stutter and stumble around her lines.


Basically the common consensus on this forum is only AJ can talk :draper2
Hell Paige gets heat on here mainly because of accent fpalm 

I will admit Bella's have been poor in the past but Nikki especially has been getting better and better there was nothing wrong with Smackdown promo at all.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

"Talent is not sexually transmitted ..."

No, but apparently this forum's opinion of you is based on your boyfriend/husband's personality.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

EvaMaryse said:


> That kind of would explain why it was reported as a 'babyface' promo, might have been a case of the fans simply loving to hear Nikki go off like that. Huge shame they edited all the good stuff out, lord knows there's a lot of material to really go off on AJ about.


Well the rumor is that AJ persuaded the producers to edit it because she didn't like what was said about her. Which, okay then. Granted there's no confirmation about this and will likely never be, so take it a grain of salt. But I certainly wouldn't put it past AJ to succumb to her ego and resort to something like that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I vehemently disagree with Nikki's promo being edited, but also don't fault AJ in the slightest. Vince was obviously trying to protect her. AJ always encourages shoots to light fires under the girl's asses, so I'm sure she'd have no problem with it, especially after throwing the first stone.*


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I vehemently disagree with Nikki's promo being edited, but also don't fault AJ in the slightest. Vince was obviously trying to protect her. AJ always encourages shoots to light fires under the girl's asses, so I'm sure she'd have no problem with it, especially after throwing the first stone.*


I think it's more WWE distancing themselves from Punk, if he was indeed name dropped WWE likely didn't want his name used after the interview and edited out all the references to him :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I think it's more WWE distancing themselves from Punk, if he was indeed name dropped WWE likely didn't want his name used after the interview and edited out all the references to him :draper2


*We don't know if Punk was referenced or name dropped, but if that is the case, it's understandable. Hopefully someone uploads the uncensored promo so we can judge for ourselves. *


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, if Nikki was cutting a Face-ish promo then they probably edited it to make her look like a Heel. I mean this angle is confusing enough as it is, do we really need to muck it up even further by trying to make Nikki, who's the only girl who was clearly defined, cutting a Face promo. 


And if Nikki went off-script than cutting a Face promo doesn't exactly help her cause. I mean if fans are hating her then embrace it and run with it and use those preconceptions to garner heat as Triple H did during his feud with Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

gl83 said:


> Also, if Nikki was cutting a Face-ish promo then they probably edited it to make her look like a Heel. I mean this angle is confusing enough as it is, do we really need to muck it up even further by trying to make Nikki, who's the only girl who was clearly defined, cutting a Face promo.
> 
> 
> And if Nikki went off-script than cutting a Face promo doesn't exactly help her cause. I mean if fans are hating her then embrace it and run with it and use those preconceptions to garner heat as Triple H did during his feud with Daniel Bryan.


It seems like it was called a face promo simply because people loved what she was saying so much. Sadly the WWE cant have anything negative said about their golden girl AJ.



Callisto said:


> Well the rumor is that AJ persuaded the producers to edit it because she didn't like what was said about her. Which, okay then. Granted there's no confirmation about this and will likely never be, so take it a grain of salt. But I certainly wouldn't put it past AJ to succumb to her ego and resort to something like that.


Sounds very CM Punkish, gotta protect the ego, so wouldn't be too surprised if AJ learned a few tricks from Punk. She is just as unmotivated and lazy as Punk was at the end.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Шампион Русев;42415946 said:


> What's with you guys? You all mark out for promos that are probably not allowed to most talent. AJ clearly went way OTT with both her lines before and after the Raw match and she probably gets shit backstage but just doesn't give a fuck because she's on her way out.


Meltzer and Alvarez both have already said more than once this week the AJ promo from RAW was completely scripted and she didn't say anything at all she wasn't scripted to say. They've also both said that she is not on her way out.

So...


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

And i wonder what she will Say/Do/Or whom she will have with her on monday!!!!


----------



## Babyadelic (Sep 2, 2014)

It's funny how desperate people are getting. Nikki's promo wasn't edited because it was bad, they edited it because she said something WWE wouldn't want on TV. So basically, they just made it shorter.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> But staying on topic, why do people say Nikki Bella is bad on the mic? Give a legit reason, I'm not saying she's on the level of The Rock but she's not bad, and carried herself fine on SD. Being given some questionable material in the Brie feud doesn't make her a bad talker.


It's the delivery. It feels like very self-aware acting. And the way she unconsiously adds stuff to her promos like "and you know what?", which she did again on Smackdown. She says it even more in her long promos. Also I just find her very over the top, even for wrestling standards. But at least it's more entertaining than Brie's promo.

I think people are getting too excited about this 'unedited' promo that has yet to surface. I'm sure the content was better than what aired but I doubt the delivery was any better than we've seen before. She doesn't seem like the type of person who should be going off script anyway since that 'I wish you died in the womb' line was said to be adlibbed. 

Off-topic shit:



EvaMaryse said:


> Paige possibly losing to Nikki Bella wouldn't be a burial or being fed to her. Paige is already a 2 time Champ, Nikkis been champ for about 2 weeks over her entire career. God forbid someone besides Paige gets a push.


...And people keep misinterperting that I want Paige pushed to the top all the time and win all her matches. fpalm When did I ever say that? I've even said on numerous occasions she shouldn't be in the title picture again until this time next year. I'm clearly being hammy with this 'burial' shtick, but even then I don't see how that can be misconstrued as wanting to see her booked like John Cena. 

Jobbing to Nikki Bella isn't a big deal. If she were to do that at Royal Rumble though she should be looking strong leading up to it by winning a feud in the mean time since she lost two PPVs in a row against AJ, the alicia fox thing went nowhere, and the Survivor Series loss was pointless and booked terribly. 

And to reiterate what I've said on this forum before, the problem wasn't that she lost at Survivor Series, it was the booking of it. I actually suggested before the PPV that it would be good if the match came down to Emma and Paige with Emma winning clean, which could lead to a mini program between the two. Instead she was shut out at Survivor Series against a team that have been jobbing all year. And we all saw the brilliant follow up to that on tv this week didn't we? That Pai-J/Bellas angle isn't happening. 



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> At suvivor series she may have lost but however she did look strong in last 2 minutes by taking on 4 divas alone got some reactions. At Night of Champions when she lost, she wasn't ready to be at that top at that time. She lost here and there this year on Raw and Smackdown, *it's called taking a loss.*


Please stop insinuating I have a problem with her 'taking a loss'. Did you see me complain about jobbing to Alicia Fox on Main Event last week? See above. 

I complain when I see shit booking. And no she didn't look that strong, she looked just as incompetent as the rest of her team. The match lasted 14 minutes and in that time she couldn't get a single pin over any of the women who have been booked as jobbers all year, the same jobbers she could easily beat months ago. Her performance and the crowd chants don't change the shit booking. I 'got' what the story of the match was sopposed to be, but there were better ways to go about it without making her look so weak, especially when she was just a champion not long ago. 



BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Vince McMahon was confused on what to do with Paige a heel or a face. *But now finally got it right in the past 2 months in a row.*


:Jordan I have to quote this again, it's just too much 

You are mostly just enjoying her performances because the booking last month was especially bad. This month has been better but the comedy routine on Smackdown and the booking at Survivor Series were awful.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> It's the delivery. It feels like very self-aware acting. And the way she unconsiously adds stuff to her promos like "and you know what?", which she did again on Smackdown. She says it even more in her long promos. Also I just find her very over the top, even for wrestling standards. But at least it's more entertaining than Brie's promo.
> 
> I think people are getting too excited about this 'unedited' promo that has yet to surface. I'm sure the content was better than what aired but I doubt the delivery was any better than we've seen before. She doesn't seem like the type of person who should be going off script anyway since that 'I wish you died in the womb' line was said to be adlibbed.
> 
> ...


Nikki's delivery is fine.

As far as the Paige stuff goes, every post about her from you is how she's being wasted and buried and how she should never lose and every other Diva sucks. Call it hamming it up or whatever you want but reading you posts about Paige you just seem to complain anytime she isn't on every show in a week, doesn't win every match or doesn't get to beat every other Diva at once.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> Nikki's delivery is fine.


Ok. Glad I can offer some constructive criticisms though. 



EvaMaryse said:


> As far as the Paige stuff goes, *every post about her from you is how *she's being wasted and buried and how *she should never lose and every other Diva sucks.* Call it hamming it up or whatever you want but reading you posts about Paige * you just seem to complain anytime she* isn't on every show in a week, *doesn't win every match or doesn't get to beat every other Diva at once.*


All false and hyperbolic statements. My post above and the rest of my posting history backs it up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ok. Glad I can offer some constructive criticisms though.
> 
> 
> 
> All false and hyperbolic statements. My post above and the rest of my posting history backs it up.


It's pretty much the only thing they can say in response... seriously, the little bit we saw on Smackdown was basically like her instagram "pipebomb" with how bad it came across. She not only can't deliver the lines right, but she tries so damn hard to seem like some badass woman and it fails. Taken lessons from John I guess.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

I think with a little bit more practice and experience...AJ will probably be the best diva on the mic, Paige a good second. Nikki could be as well if she didn't seem like she was reading from a teleprompter and failing. AJ is already in her own league when it comes to the divas (mostly due to her not being involved with Total Divas) but with her talent as well. I would love to get a really good promo from her where she just airs her grievances but then she'd be compared to Punk and then, well I'm sure her career would be over after that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

VForViper said:


> I think with a little bit more practice and experience...AJ will probably be the best diva on the mic, Paige a good second. Nikki could be as well if she didn't seem like she was reading from a teleprompter and failing. AJ is already in her own league when it comes to the divas (mostly due to her not being involved with Total Divas) but with her talent as well. I would love to get a really good promo from her where she just airs her grievances but then she'd be compared to Punk and then, well I'm sure her career would be over after that.


I just want AJ to be in real wrestling feuds that aren't buoyed by TD drama 101... even Kaitlynn/AJ had some of that level of drama in it, but luckily they managed to take it beyond that. Give AJ and Paige or Nattie or someone that can actually wrestle, let them build a feud around something other than catty bullshit and actually give them the god damned time to build it and have good matches. Instead, we keep getting the TD style feuds over and over and over and most of the women involved can't even act well enough to sell it to any degree. 

If Trish and Lita were feuding today it would be over something so childish and stupid that they would have even fallen flat. That is how stupid the booking is.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Give AJ and Paige or Nattie or someone that can actually wrestle


really? people are still perpetuating this lie that nattie is a good wrestler? she's ok in the ring and barely passable to below at everything else. on guest commentary she's an F-.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> really? people are still perpetuating this lie that nattie is a good wrestler? she's ok in the ring and barely passable to below at everything else. on guest commentary she's an F-.


Considering how many good and great matches she has been in on NXT and Main Event, your post makes absolutely no sense. She is the greatest overall talent because she is terrible on the mic, but in the ring she can work.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Considering how many good and great matches she has been in on NXT and Main Event, your post makes absolutely no sense. She is the greatest overall talent because she is terrible on the mic, but in the ring she can work.


main event and nxt? if a tree falls in a forest and nobody...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> main event and nxt? if a tree falls in a forest and nobody...


So, ignore when she performs because the WWE hypes and promotes their shittiest shows over the ones that actually are good? No thanks, I'll stick with praising the actual good products they put out instead of mindlessly worshipping Raw/Smackdown as the only authority on what is "good".


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> So, ignore when she performs because the WWE hypes and promotes their shittiest shows over the ones that actually are good? No thanks, I'll stick with praising the actual good products they put out instead of mindlessly worshipping Raw/Smackdown as the only authority on what is "good".


it they are good, then great and enjoy. vince has programmed me into believing Raw is the A show and she hasn't shown shit on it ever.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> it they are good, then great and enjoy. vince has programmed me into believing Raw is the A show and she hasn't shown shit on it ever.


You are in need for a healthy prescription of NXT then. Raw hasn't been the A show for a long time sadly. And that is pretty much because Vince no longer can book worth shit.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> You are in need for a healthy prescription of NXT then. Raw hasn't been the A show for a long time sadly. And that is pretty much because Vince no longer can book worth shit.


i used to when paige and emma were on it, but then i stopped cuz they left. i tried again when that japanese legend made his debut match, but it was horrible. i did like charlotte and bailey though.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Did you not see Survivor Series? 

They had pratically the entire division in a 14 minute match and Natalya, Paige, and Emma proved why they are far superior than the rest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Jingoro said:


> i used to when paige and emma were on it, but then i stopped cuz they left. i tried again when that japanese legend made his debut match, but it was horrible. i did like charlotte and bailey though.


Zayn/Neville is pure booking 101 heaven right now... so simple but so well done. Though, admittedly they are trying to find their footing again after losing Bo, the Wyatts, Paige, Emma all in a short window. Still, they manage to produce good wrestling with simple but good stories. The upcoming special is probably more hyped and exciting than any PPV the WWE has done this year simply because each one has delivered. 



Leonardo Spanky said:


> Did you not see Survivor Series?
> 
> They had pratically the entire division in a 14 minute match and Natalya, Paige, and Emma proved why they are far superior than the rest.


As much as the result pissed me off, that match might only do more to build those three up. It was clear that they were the only ones that weren't downright horrible and Paige just outshined everyone, not only in that match but on the entire card that night with how she told the story. I just wish they gave her and AJ more time months ago instead of only 5 minutes here and there.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Zayn/Neville is pure booking 101 heaven right now... so simple but so well done. Though, admittedly they are trying to find their footing again after losing Bo, the Wyatts, Paige, Emma all in a short window. Still, they manage to produce good wrestling with simple but good stories. The upcoming special is probably more hyped and exciting than any PPV the WWE has done this year simply because each one has delivered.


maybe i'll try to get into it again. i remember when i liked it and watched it every week, i thought how i got more enjoyment out of that 42 minute show than most raws which are like 2 hours and 21 minutes. i do miss seeing bailey's butt. bo dallas was a big loss i think too. he was kinda funny. weird how he's not even on raw ever anymore.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

LOLS more time when their match chemistry was terrible.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Ok. Glad I can offer some constructive criticisms though.
> 
> 
> 
> All false and hyperbolic statements. My post above and the rest of my posting history backs it up.


You sure, because even just this thread alone you've used the Paige getting buried line a lot.



Kabraxal said:


> It's pretty much the only thing they can say in response... seriously, the little bit we saw on Smackdown was basically like her instagram "pipebomb" with how bad it came across. She not only can't deliver the lines right, but she tries so damn hard to seem like some badass woman and it fails. Taken lessons from John I guess.


Because Nikki sucks isn't just you lot parroting the same thing over and over right. Wheres the fact to why she sucks? Sad that haters like you get so stuck in your mindset that you refuse to ever accept reality or accept that someone you hate is actually talented. I cant stand AJ Lee but I'll give her props for her mic work where she is talented.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

EvaMaryse said:


> You sure, because even just this thread alone you've used the Paige getting buried line a lot.


Leonardo Spanky and you got to find common ground. Too good of posters to be going at it.

Leonardo, Paige wasn't buried. 23 and a 2 time champion in year 1 is not buried. Booked in rivalry with AJ and not booked in any other rivalry. That's buried. Clearly she and Foxy will have a program going. And I expect to see her a Naomi have a few gos. 




> *Because Nikki sucks isn't just you lot parroting the same thing over and over right*. Wheres the fact to why she sucks? Sad that haters like you get so stuck in your mindset that you refuse to ever accept reality or accept that someone you hate is actually talented. I cant stand AJ Lee but I'll give her props for her mic work where she is talented.


Because Nikki sucks is usually smark words for IDK shit about what I'm talking about, so let me act cool because I just don't like Nikki and view AJ who does no wrestling move past a head scissors take down, sleeper hold and 2 finishers. (well lets give her credit she did whip out a wittle tornado ddt so that's something)


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I want paige to assmble a new team to in a rematch against
team natalya [And win]. Get them done and over with. And then work her in the feud
between aj and the bellas.

And get back onto the road to title town.
And i dont think bureid is the correct term. I prefer the term that paige got gutted.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EvaMaryse said:


> You sure, because even just this thread alone you've used the Paige getting buried line a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Because Nikki sucks isn't just you lot parroting the same thing over and over right. Wheres the fact to why she sucks? Sad that haters like you get so stuck in your mindset that you refuse to ever accept reality or accept that someone you hate is actually talented. I cant stand AJ Lee but I'll give her props for her mic work where she is talented.


She can't cut a good promo, she can't act, she has little in ring psychology and only manages to string moves together instead of building a story in the ring.... it's been years and she has only managed to improve slightly from being just another Kelly Kelly. That's not something that needs to be celebrated. But if you want, I'll give her props for stepping up from Kelly Kelly's level. But there is no "realitY" that Nikki, as an overall talent, is any good.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> I just want AJ to be in real wrestling feuds that aren't buoyed by TD drama 101... even Kaitlynn/AJ had some of that level of drama in it, but luckily they managed to take it beyond that. Give AJ and Paige or Nattie or someone that can actually wrestle, let them build a feud around something other than catty bullshit and actually give them the god damned time to build it and have good matches. Instead, we keep getting the TD style feuds over and over and over and most of the women involved can't even act well enough to sell it to any degree.
> 
> If Trish and Lita were feuding today it would be over something so childish and stupid that they would have even fallen flat. That is how stupid the booking is.


There's hardly any storytelling with the divas these days. It's short lived feuds and then you forget about them or they get released. I'm always saying there should be more Trish/Lita type feuds these days because you could really feel the hate they had for each other and then in the end the respect they had for each other. The only two divas I feel that remotely close to would be AJ and Paige but now AJ has been shifted to focus on Bellas. I'm hoping it soon turns into Paige and AJ vs Bellas.

I just want WWE to remember divas did have some highlights before and they have had divas actually main event before.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

VForViper said:


> There's hardly any storytelling with the divas these days. It's short lived feuds and then you forget about them or they get released. I'm always saying there should be more Trish/Lita type feuds these days because you could really feel the hate they had for each other and then in the end the respect they had for each other. The only two divas I feel that remotely close to would be AJ and Paige but now AJ has been shifted to focus on Bellas. I'm hoping it soon turns into Paige and AJ vs Bellas.
> 
> I just want WWE to remember divas did have some highlights before and they have had divas actually main event before.


I agree 100%.


----------

